# feel-free-sms.com HILFE



## Anjay (5 Juli 2007)

hallo!

folgendes problem:

ich habe heute eine sms bekommen mit folgendem inhalt:

willkommen bei feel-free-sms. Ihr Code lautet ***** . benutzen sie diesen, um ihre erste sms versenden zu können. 

als ich diese sms laß stellten sich mir gleich mehrere fragen: was zur hölle ist feel-free-sms.com? ich war zu dem zeitpunkt noch nie auf deren seite gewesen und habe schon gar nicht meine handynummer dort eingetippt, um eventuelle free sms zu bekommen. was also tun? ich bin erstmal auf die seite gegangen, um mir mal ein bild zu machen. ich fand halt eine typische free sms seite vor. amn wurde dazu aufgefordert seine handynummer einzutippen und schon könnte es los gehn. wie gesagt, ich habe dort nie meine nummer eingegeben. was also tun? ich habe kurzerhand beim callcenter angerufen und nachgefargt was denn da vorgefallen sein könnte. die nette dame fragte nach meiner handynummer und suchte anhand derer meine daten. als sie jedoch den namen vorlaß kam etwas wie aline schießmichtot, also es war nicht meiner. ich fragte dann, ob sich jemand eventuell vertippt habe und versehentlich meine statt seine handynummer in das feld eingetragen haben könnte. die dame meinte ich solle meine email adresse dalassen und sie würde sich der sache annehmen! jetz habe ich in mein mailfach geschaut und dort stand dann drinne, dass sie meine daten überprüft hätten und dass jemand den aktivierungscode eingegeben hätte und von meiner handynummer eine sms versendet wurde. sie gaben auch noch die zielnummer an. dies kann aber alles nicht sein, denn ich habe am besagten datum keine sms an besagte zielnummer versendet. ich bin völlig durch den wind und frage mich, wie die an meine handynummer gekommen sind und wie es sein kann, dass jemand den aktivierungscode eingegebn haben soll, und dadurch am 2.7 eine sms versenden konnte, wenn ich die sms mit dem code doch erst am 4.7 bekommen habe!?????????

ich bitte um rat, ich habe sehr große angst, dass diese firma versucht mich abzuzocken!

danke im vorraus!!!!


----------



## katzenjens (5 Juli 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

Hast Du denen Deine EMail-Adresse gegeben?
Wie konnten die sonst an Dein Postfach senden?
Du hast denen doch nicht auch noch Deinen Namen und Anschrift genannt?

Wenn doch, wirst Du ein paar Mahnungen bekommen, vielleicht auch ein paar Drohbriefe von Inkassobüros. Wie Du auf sowas reagieren solltest, wurde hier im Forum zu Genüge durchexerziert, individuelle Rechtsberatung darf hier leider nicht gegeben werden.

Allgemeine Info bei solchen Dingen:
1. Im Forum lesen
2. Dem Anbieter gegenüber bedeckt halten
3. EMails ausdrucken und zusammen mit den folgenden Briefen abheften
4. Ruhe bewahren

Allerdings finde ich es frech, dass immer noch Anbieter mit versteckten Kosten und fragwürdigen Anmeldemethoden auf Kundenfang gehen. Die AGBs sind interessanterweise als Grafik auf der Seite, damit auch Google nix  findet, pfiffig gemacht :-(

Viele Grüße,
Jens

Nachtrag: die Domain wurde erst vor ein paar Tagen geschaltet (28.06.07)
Wieder das übliche, Anbieter versteckt sich hinter einer Ltd. in GB, Postfachadresse in Flensburg, tststs.


----------



## sascha (5 Juli 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



> und dass jemand den aktivierungscode eingegeben hätte und von meiner handynummer eine sms versendet wurde. sie gaben auch noch die zielnummer an.



Ach nee, per einfachem Anruf geben die persönliche Verbindungsdaten heraus? Wenn das mal nicht die Datenschützer hören...


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Juli 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



katzenjens schrieb:


> Wieder das übliche, Anbieter versteckt sich hinter einer Ltd. in GB, Postfachadresse in Flensburg, tststs.


ist zwar neu in Bezug auf die uns bisher bekannten multiplen Adressen aber ansonsten auch 
recht "gebräuchlich" 


> Java Media Ltd.
> 483 Green Lanes
> city: London
> pcode: N13 4BS
> GB


für "483 Green Lanes" "N13 4BS" immerhin einige hundert Treffer 


katzenjens schrieb:


> Nachtrag: die Domain wurde erst vor ein paar Tagen geschaltet (28.06.07)


Frage mich oft, wie  solche Seiten ihre Opfer so schnell finden. 
Zwei Beispiele von drei Googletreffern für feel-free-sms.com


> free sms ohne registrieren !!!!![noparse]www.feel-free-sms.com[/noparse] · 2 Free SMS jeden Tag · Jeden Tag 2 Free SMS versenden Versende SMS kostenlos - Anmelden! [noparse]www.hellosms.de[/noparse] ...
> [noparse]www.freesms-chat.de/free-sms-ohne-registrieren/free-sms-ohne-registrieren.html[/noparse] - 40k - Im Cache - Ähnliche Seiten


und der Screenshot einer Googleadsenseeinblendung
Der Trick ist also recht simpel, es wird in  Listen von echten Freesms "untergejubelt"


----------



## Anjay (5 Juli 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

meine emailadresse haben die, weil ich bei der hotline angerufen habe und die frau am telefon meine email für weitere rückfragen haben wollte. meinen namen sowie meine anschrift haben sie nicht! alles was sie haben ist meine handynummer und meine emailadresse. 
was mich jedoch wundert ist, dass sie behaupten, dass ich den aktivierungscode bereits am 2.7.07 angegeben haben soll und dann am 2.07.07 auch gleich eine sms versendet haben soll, obwohl ich die sms mit dem aktivierungscode erst am 4.07.07 erhalten habe und selbstverständlich keine sms versendet habe. die nummer, an die die sms gegangen sein soll kenne ich auch nicht und wenn ich dort anrufe ist nur die mailbox dran. 
ich habe jetz ein mail an die jungs geschrieben und gesagt, dass die behauptungen die sie da stellen nicht sein können (wegen den unterschiedlichen daten 2.07.07 vs 4.07.07) und dasss ich mich von jeglichen forderungen, die sie jetz glauben an mich stellen zu können distanziere und diese wiederrufe. hab auch gleich mal mit meinem anwalt gedroht, sollten die mir noch weiter auf dens ack gehn. 
bezüglich der drohung von der siete des unternehmens: wie sollen die mir denn forderungen schicken, wenn sie ga nicht meine adresse haben, geht ja denn nur über die email und dass ist ja nicht grade sehr wirkungsvoll. ich finde es nur sehr dreist, dass sie offensichtlich wahllos meine handynummer genommen haben und so unschuldige leute reinziehen, die sich nichtmal angemeldet ahben, um sms zu bekommen. die fälle die mir sonst nur bekannt sind, sind die in denen ein user sms haben wollte, sich angemeldet hat und dabei nicht wusste, dass er einen "vertrag" eingeht. all dies hat ja in meinem fall nie statt gefunden!


----------



## katzenjens (5 Juli 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

Hallo Anjay,

da wollte Dir vielleicht jemand über die Seite eine SMS schicken, hat also Deine Nummer eingegeben ohne dass derjenige gelesen hat, wie das überhaupt funktioniert. Es war ein Fehler, mit der Firma überhaupt Kontakt aufzunehmen.

Die werden nun möglicherweise durch Anrufe Deine Adresse versuchen herauszufinden. Sei also die nächste Zeit sehr vorsichtig, wem Du am Telefon Deine Adresse gibst, selbst wenn es heisst, Du hättest etwas gewonnen.

Weiterhin nicht einschüchtern lassen...

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Anjay (5 Juli 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

okay, ich glaube nicht, dass da noch groß was kommt, dazu ist ihr vorgehen einfach mal zu schlecht gewesen und in sich zu widersprüchlich. wenn doch was kommen sollte, werde ich es solange ignorieren bis sie mit mir vor gericht gehen wollen. bis dahin werd ich gegebenenfalls beweise sichern und sammeln! ich werd mich keinesfalls einschüchtern lassen, denn dazu besteht kein grund, was anders wäre, wenn ich mich tatsächlich angemeldet hätte und auch eine sms versendet hätte. 

in diesem sinne....schade, dass man die ****söhne nicht dran kriegen kann!


----------



## Anjay (6 Juli 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

eine frage noch: wie funktioniert dieses sms angebot eigentlich? man meldet sich an und dann? kann man vom rechner aus 100 sms schreiben, oder wie? ich blick da nciht ganz durch! 

okay, es sind doch zwei fragen: wie haben diese herrschaften vor an ihr geld zu kommen? können die das einfach abbuchen (ohne kontodaten von mir), oder sind die darauf angewiesen, dass ich es aktiv überweise? oder wird es mit meiner handyrechnung verrechnet? (wohl eher nicht, oder?)

okay, okay...sind dann doch 5 fragen, ich hoffe ihr beantwortet sie trotzdem!

thx!


----------



## sascha (6 Juli 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



> wie haben diese herrschaften vor an ihr geld zu kommen?



Durch deine Überweisung und - wenn du nicht spurst - vermutlich durch Drohungen.



> können die das einfach abbuchen (ohne kontodaten von mir), oder sind die darauf angewiesen, dass ich es aktiv überweise?



nein. ja



> oder wird es mit meiner handyrechnung verrechnet?



nein.


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Juli 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

JAVA MEDIA LIMITED
69 GREAT HAMPTON STREET
BIRMINGHAM
B18 6EW
Company No. 05992359
Status: Active
Date of Incorporation: 08/11/2006
Previous Name: FAST LANE NR. NINETYTWO LIMITED
Date of change: 12/03/2007
Director:
J* G* (*xx.xx.1972)(Ausgeschrieben u.a. hier) [*]
STEINWEGEL 2
22393 HAMBURG

als "Fast Lane Nr. Ninetytwo" trat die Firma frühers in Erscheinung
-->
http://www.vampir-mafia.de/123bmc.html

Man kann diese "Fast Lane"-Vorratsgesellschaften kaufen
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showpost.php?p=105413&postcount=169
(hier: fast lane 93 --> Micro SD Ltd)

[*]





> Sie bestreiten mit der ersten Einwendung, dass zwischen Ihnen und der Java Media Ltd., vertreten durch den Director J* G* als Betreiber der Seite esimsen.com kein Vertragsschluss zustande gekommen ist. Das ist so nicht korrekt.
> Zwischen Ihnen und der Java Media Ltd. Ist [so sagen wir das jetzt halt mal] ein wirksamer Dienstleistungsvertrag nach § 611 BGB zustande gekommen. blubberblubberblubber


(forum vz bw]


----------



## kartoffelknödel (8 August 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

hallo!

ihr seid nicht alleine davon betroffen und feel-free-sms ist wohl dem verbaucherschutz sehr gut bekannt.

als auch ich von feel free sms aufgefordert wurde zu zahlen (nat. 1 jahr im voraus) habe ich mich sofort an den verbaucherschutz gewendet. diese gaben mir folgenden tip:

auf der verbaucherschutz-seite www.vz-nrw.de gibt man unter "SUCHE" das stichwort "internet-abzocke" ein, dann klickt man den punkt internet-abzocke an und gelangt an den musterbrief. den sollte man ausfüllen, ausdrucken und an die allgemein bekannte flensburger adresse von feel-free-sms per einschreiben mit rückschein senden.

der verbaucherschutz sagte mir, dass in der regel von feel-free-sms gemahnt und genervt wird. egal, einfach ingnorieren....solange nicht gerichtlich vorgegangen wird sollte man auch gar nicht auf die schreiben, mahnungen etc. antworten.

zur zeit ist es bei mir so, dass der feel-free-sms mein "musterbrief" vorliegt (habe heute den rückschein erhalten, d.h. sie haben meinen brief erhalten) und ich sicher nichts weiter unternehmen werde.

der verbaucherschutz sagt auch, dass es in der regel nicht vor gericht geht sondern von feel-free-sms fallen gelassen wird. mal sehen....bin gespannt was jetzt kommt.

mein mitgefühl an alle betroffenen. (die erste mahnung über 144 euro ist natürlich erst mal ein schock!!!)


----------



## kartoffelknödel (10 August 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

ich bins wieder....es geht weiter mit feel "bad" sms....sie haben mein einschreiben mit dem verbraucherschutz-muster-brief erhalten und prompt geht die post ab....per sms eine warnung: sie verständigen ein inkasso-büro, per email: 2. mahnung.....3. mahnung.....brief: ich wäre sehr wohl einen vetrag mit ihnen eingegangen....blubbiblubbbi

habe heute wieder mit dem verbraucherschutz gesprochen und die haben wieder gesagt: keine panik....das ist normal...und ich solle wirklich erst ein weiteres lebenszeichen geben sobald estwas gerichtliches eingeht....wird aber zu 99,9% nicht der fall sein weil diese firmen wissen, dass sie keine chance vor gericht haben.

fazit: geduld geduld irgend wann werden die schon aufhören zu mahnen...


----------



## Nicko1998 (10 August 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



kartoffelknödel schrieb:


> fazit: geduld geduld irgend wann werden die schon aufhören zu mahnen...



*Genauso* ist es!


----------



## lafille (13 August 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

hey na da bin ich ja froh, das ich über euer Forum gestolpert bin, hab nämlich auch das gleiche Problem mit feel-free-sms.com.....................die hatten mir ne sms geschickt, das ne Mahnung per email an mich gegangen ist und 2 tage später lag der brief des Inkassobüros im briefkasten! Werd jetzt mal den Brief vom Verbraucherschutz ausfüllen und hinschicken, mal schauen was das wird!:-?


----------



## Wesley_9 (13 August 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

Hi...
ich bin auch einer der "Reingefallenen":roll: 
wollt mal fragen an welche adresse ich das Einschreiben schicken soll?nach flensburg und wenn ja welche anschrift wäre das oder nach GB??
bitte um baldige antwort..vielen dank im vorraus:-p 

greetz


----------



## Immo (13 August 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



Wesley_9 schrieb:


> wollt mal fragen an welche adresse ich das Einschreiben schicken soll?nach flensburg und wenn ja welche anschrift wäre das oder nach GB??


Auf die Antwort bin ich gespannt, vor allem die Adresse unter der tausende Firmen in UK  registriert sind ...


----------



## Wesley_9 (14 August 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

hmm hauptsache überhaupt ne antwort....


----------



## kartoffelknödel (14 August 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

hallo!

die adresse in flensburg ist die, die anzuschreiben ist....gruss


----------



## Li_Te (14 August 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

ich bin auch drauf reingefallen   nachdem ich dann gelesen hab das es kostenpflichtig wird habe ich direkt eine Kündigung geschrieben. Allerdings habe ich ganz schön Bockmist gebaut, indem ich meine Mailadresse falsch angegeben habe und somit kann ich die Mahnung nicht empfangen...echt scheiße! Ich habe lediglich eine SMS bekommen, dass eine Mahnung eingegangen ist! Ich weiß jetzt nicht was ich machen soll! Ich weiß das ich eine mahnung habe, aber ich kann nicht drauf eingehen...Obwohl ich in der Kündigung angegeben hab, dass sich meine Emailadresse geändert hat!
Echt peinlich und ärgerlich auf so etwas reinzufallen :wall:  

und teuer auch, weil ich 144euro zahlen muss :-(


----------



## jupp11 (14 August 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



Li_Te schrieb:


> und teuer auch, weil ich 144euro zahlen muss :-(


warum muß?


----------



## Li_Te (14 August 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

ja weil ich ja den Vertrag eingegangen bin! Indem ich mich angemeldet habe und 3 free sms verschickt habe! Das steht in den AGB's das man dann automatisch sich verpflichtet den jahresbeitrag von 144 euro zu bezahlen! 

die free sms werden dir erst gutgeschrieben wenn du den Jahresbeitrag bezahlt hast! also ich habs so verstanden, dass du mit der ersten free sms die du verschickst festlegst, dass du den jahresbetrag bezahlst und die damit verbundenen 144 euro bezahlst!

oder nicht?
 was soll ich denn jetzt machen?
nicht reagieren? 
die haben ja meine hanynummer und können somit alles rausfinden!


----------



## Captain Picard (14 August 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

Das ist deine  freie Entscheidung, aber in keiner  Weise maßgebend für  andere, die hier posten.
An deiner Stelle  würde ich mir  professionellen  Rat holen.(Verbraucherzentrale oder Anwalt)
 Persönliche Rechtsberatung ist in Deutschland für Laien verboten


----------



## kartoffelknödel (14 August 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



> die haben ja meine hanynummer und können somit alles rausfinden!



was sollen sie denn rausfinden? deine adresse? ja und? dann bekommst du halt mahnungen über mahnungen egal...ich denke nicht dass sie dir einen schlägertrupp vorbei schicken ( )


----------



## Li_Te (14 August 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

das glaub ich auch nicht :-D aber angst hab ich schon!

naja ich hoff ich komm da irgendwie wieder raus!

mensch, das ist echt erschreckend zu sehen wie viele von sowas betroffen sind! Und ich dacht bis vorhin noch ich wär die einzige die so blond ist...

Wisst ihr denn genauer bescheid über feel free? also hat sich jemand auch angemeldet? und wie ist es dann weiter gegangen?


----------



## Wembley (14 August 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



Li_Te schrieb:


> Wisst ihr denn genauer bescheid über feel free? also hat sich jemand auch angemeldet? und wie ist es dann weiter gegangen?


Wie soll es denn auch weitergehen? Ganz allgemein sei festgehalten: Nur weil irgendwer irgendwas in seine AGB schreibt, ist noch lange nicht gesagt, dass es eine rechtsgültigen Vertragsabschluss gibt. Es gibt ja nicht nur diese Seite, die die Kosten nicht allzu klar sichtbar macht. 
Lies dir das durch, um zu wissen, wie solche Seiten zu bewerten sind:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935
http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.de/2006/12/20/faq-internet-vertragsfallen/
http://www.vis.bayern.de/recht/handel/vertragsarten/abo-fallen.htm

Also lies dir diese drei Links durch. Dann wirst du sehen: Es gibt nix zum Fürchten.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Wesley_9 (15 August 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

mach dir überhaupt keine sorgen....hab halt auch auf besagter seite sms verschickt aber es gab keine hinweise auf die kosten es sei denn du hast die AGBs gelesen...so ergibt sich eine arglistige täuschung gegenüber dem nutzer und du wärst schön blöd wenn du die kohle bezahlst...nach der ersten mahnung habe ich denen geschrieben wie lächerlich die sind...da kommt auf keinen fall was zurück..einfach ignorieren

mfg

Wes


----------



## Elißza (15 August 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

hey ich habe mich vor kurzem erst angemeldet weil ich auch [ edit]  wurde! ich habe nach einem link gesucht der kostenlose sms anbietet und habe den bei google eingegeben ich bin sofort auf feel-free sms gelandet denn da stand ja auch kostenlos und ohne jegliche anmeldung! das habe ich natürlich geglaubt un habe alle meine daten eingegeben! nach 2 wochen kam dann die schockmail von wgen ich soll 144 euro zahlen!!!!!! aber das dickste is ja ich bin noch gar keine 18 sondern erst 16! ich habe zwar ein vertrags handy aber das ist auf meine oma geschrieben!!!!!
ich weiß jetzt überhaupt nicht was ich machen soll und habe übelsten schiss!!!!:wall: ich könnt mir echt den kkopf vor die wand hauen wenn ich seh wie ich so übelst verarscht wurde!!!! 

aber eins finde ich komisch,....ich solte noch eine bestsätigungs mail an die seite schicken das ich anfangen kann sms zu versenden das habe ich aber nicht getan! also ich meine damit ich habe diesen aktivierungs link nicht angeklickt und trotzdem verlangen die geld von mir!!



weiß vielleicht einer von euch wie oder was ich machen kann damit dieser [ edit]  aufhört?? ich brauch wirklich hilfe!!!!


----------



## dvill (15 August 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

Wer leichtfertig seine Daten hergibt, gewinnt nicht immer nur einen harmlosen grünen Frosch zu Freund.

In jedem Fall lohnt sich das Lesen hier im Forum.


----------



## FTsuperman (16 August 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

ich bin leider auch auf feel-free-sms com reingefallen.

ich habe gestern eine sms bekommen, in der mir mitgeteilt wurde, dass in meinem email postfach eine mahnung eingegangen sei, falls die zahlung nicht erledigt werden sollte, würde die forderungen ans inkasso büro übergeben.
ich wusste gar nicht mehr wo ich da einen vertrag abgeschlossen haben sollte, hab die seite im internet geöffnet und als die seite wiedererkannt, von der ich versucht habe, kostenlose sms zu verschicken.

jetzt bin ich natürlich baff und habe wie schon ein anderer user hier im forum nen falschen namen und ne falsche emailadresse angegeben. jetzt stellt sich mir die frage, an wen ich denn jetzt welchen betrag überweisen soll. selbst wenn ich wollte, könnte ich nicht bezahlen da mir keinerlei informationen vorliegen. die abzockerfirma hat ja jetzt auch weder meinen namen, noch meine adresse. also können die mir ja jetzt auch keine mahnungen per post schicken!

was kann ich denn jetzt da machen? wenn ich jetzt offiziell dort hinschreibe, spiele ich denen ja dann alle meine daten zu, das würde alles ja nur noch schlimmer machen!
über meinen netzbetreiber können die doch meine adresse jetzt überhaupt nicht herausfinden, oder?


----------



## jupp11 (16 August 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



FTsuperman schrieb:


> über meinen netzbetreiber können die doch meine adresse jetzt überhaupt nicht herausfinden, oder?


[tibetanischer Gebetsmühlenmodus on]
Nur die Staatsanwaltschaft bekäme Zugang zu den Daten. (von allen  anderen  Hindernissen mal abgesehen) 
Keiner der Nutzlosbranche wagt sich auch nur in die Nähe der StA  
[tibetanischer Gebetsmühlenmodus off]


----------



## FTsuperman (16 August 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



jupp11 schrieb:


> [tibetanischer Gebetsmühlenmodus on]
> Nur die Staatsanwaltschaft bekäme Zugang zu den Daten. (von allen  anderen  Hindernissen mal abgesehen)
> Keiner der Nutzlosbranche wagt sich auch nur in die Nähe der StA
> [tibetanischer Gebetsmühlenmodus off]



ja kann mir denn dann überhaupt was passieren? und mehr als abwarten kann ich dann ja jetzt eh nicht machen oder?


----------



## jupp11 (16 August 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



FTsuperman schrieb:


> ja kann mir denn dann überhaupt was passieren?


höchst unwahrscheinlich, ( die Nutzlosbranche droht und  droht und  droht und  und ....) 


FTsuperman schrieb:


> ja  und mehr als abwarten kann ich dann ja jetzt eh nicht machen oder?


richtig

Lies dir das mal duch
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700

und  dann
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935
http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.de/2006/12/20/faq-internet-vertragsfallen/
http://www.vis.bayern.de/recht/handel/vertragsarten/abo-fallen.htm


----------



## Wesley_9 (16 August 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

ich versteh nicht warum ihr euch alle solche sorgen macht?
da passiert nichts, denn auf der seite ist es unübersichtlich einen kostenfaktor zu erkennen...die drohen,schreiben mahnungen, wollen sich an ein inkasso-unternehmen wenden aber da passiert nix....


----------



## Jessyblu (16 August 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

Die Firma Java Media Ltd. mit Sitz in London Director: J.G . betreibt eine weitere Seite
unter dem Motto: Wie-schlau-bist-du.com. Dort geht es auch um einen Jahresbeitrag von 144,00 € im voraus zu zahlen. Mein Sohn hat sich dort auch unwissentlich eingeloggt. Es gab schon die erste Mahnung. Ansprechpartner ist eine Frau R: S. in Flensburg. Diese Dame erreicht man aber telefonisch nicht. Ich habe schon 2 E-Mails geschrieben, wobei ich mitteilte, das ich den Verbraucherschutz informieren werde,es gab keine Rückantwort.
Leider ist die 14 tätige Widerufsfrist schon vorbei, hat mein Sohn trotzdem eine Möglichkeit da raus zu kommen ? Bei der Anmeldung gab er auch noch ein falsches Geburtsdatum an. Man drohte da auch gleich mit einer Strafanzeige.
Vielen Dank für eine Antwort


----------



## jupp11 (16 August 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



Jessyblu schrieb:


> Ansprechpartner ist eine Frau R: S. in Flensburg. Diese Dame erreicht man aber telefonisch nicht.


Seriöse Firmen pflegen erreichbar zu sein. 

Tipp: Lies den Thread, dann solltest du klarer sehen.


----------



## Li_Te (16 August 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



Elißza schrieb:


> hey ich habe mich vor kurzem erst angemeldet weil ich auch [ edit]  wurde! ich habe nach einem link gesucht der kostenlose sms anbietet und habe den bei google eingegeben ich bin sofort auf feel-free sms gelandet denn da stand ja auch kostenlos und ohne jegliche anmeldung! das habe ich natürlich geglaubt un habe alle meine daten eingegeben! nach 2 wochen kam dann die schockmail von wgen ich soll 144 euro zahlen!!!!!! aber das dickste is ja ich bin noch gar keine 18 sondern erst 16! ich habe zwar ein vertrags handy aber das ist auf meine oma geschrieben!!!!!
> ich weiß jetzt überhaupt nicht was ich machen soll und habe übelsten schiss!!!!:wall: ich könnt mir echt den kkopf vor die wand hauen wenn ich seh wie ich so übelst verarscht wurde!!!!
> 
> aber eins finde ich komisch,....ich solte noch eine bestsätigungs mail an die seite schicken das ich anfangen kann sms zu versenden das habe ich aber nicht getan! also ich meine damit ich habe diesen aktivierungs link nicht angeklickt und trotzdem verlangen die geld von mir!!
> ...


@Elißza da du keine 18 bist, ist es für dich doch echt einfach da raus zu kommen! Denn dann ist der Vertrag der da angeblich abgeschlossen wurde ungültig! Geh auf folgenden Link http://www.vz-nrw.de/UNIQ118707403228310/link27473A.html?search=internet-abzocke und klicke erneut auf internet-abzocke! Den Musterbrief kannst du ausfüllen...da steht auch extra ein Formulierungasvorschlag, den deine Eltern problemlos nutzen können! Diesen Brief sendest du nach Flensburg mit Rückschein! das stand aber alles schon ein paar seiten vorher


----------



## Li_Te (16 August 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

@FTsupermann

ich habe ja auch einen falschen namen angegeben, eine falsche adresse und eine falsche emailadresse, weswegen ich die Mahnung, die per sms angekündigt wurde gar nicht lesen konnte!
Ich habe mich erkundigt, und ich werde jetzt nichts unternehmen! Die können mir nichts tun...es werden jetzt zwar weiter mahnungen eintreffen, wie es bei vielen anderen auch war, aber merh passiert da nicht!
Und die falschen angaben, sind auch nicht strafbar! Du hast in bestimmten fällen das recht auf lüge! wenn du darüber weitere Infos haben möchtest, dann kann ich dir das gerne erläutern!  

Lg Li_te


----------



## Reducal (16 August 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



Li_Te schrieb:


> Und die falschen angaben, sind auch nicht strafbar! Du hast in bestimmten fällen das recht auf lüge!


Das stimmt mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit so nicht. In deinem Fall stellt sich aber die Frage, warum du falsche Angaben gemacht hast - weil du den Preis für eine xbeliebige Leistung nicht zahlen wolltest oder weil du gar keinen Preis für das Angebot zur Kenntnis genommen hattest und gar keinen Vertrag auslösen wolltest. Ersteres ist sehr wohl strafbar, nämlich hier nach § 269 StGB.


----------



## Elißza (16 August 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



Anjay schrieb:


> hallo!
> 
> folgendes problem:
> 
> ...


hey ich hab ja das gleiche problem ie du aber jetzt möchte ich mal von einer anderen person wissen wie sich das im ersten moment angefühlt hat als man gesehen hat das man geld bezahlen muss!!!

und was ich noch fargen wollte was machst du denn jetzt Anjay????
bezahlst du das geld? und gehst du auf diese drohungen ein???? hast du schon irgendwas unternommen!? damit meine ich anwalt oder so hats du in dem sinne schon irgendwas unternommen?


mfg elli



Li_Te schrieb:


> @Elißza da du keine 18 bist, ist es für dich doch echt einfach da raus zu kommen! Denn dann ist der Vertrag der da angeblich abgeschlossen wurde ungültig! Geh auf folgenden Link http://www.vz-nrw.de/UNIQ118707403228310/link27473A.html?search=internet-abzocke und klicke erneut auf internet-abzocke! Den Musterbrief kannst du ausfüllen...da steht auch extra ein Formulierungasvorschlag, den deine Eltern problemlos nutzen können! Diesen Brief sendest du nach Flensburg mit Rückschein! das stand aber alles schon ein paar seiten vorher


na dann bin ich aber froh das du mir ein tipp geben konntest! ich habe den musterbrief  gleihch ausgefüllt und werde ihn gleich morgen früh abschicken danke für deine hilfe!!ich hätte nicht gewusst was ich sonst gemacht hätte oda hätte machen können!!! also da ist mir gerade ein ziemlich großer stein vom herzen gefallen!! 

ich sag nochmals ganz dick DANKESCHÖÖN!!!!


----------



## Li_Te (17 August 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



Reducal schrieb:


> Ersteres ist sehr wohl strafbar, nämlich hier nach § 269 StGB.



gut, da hast du recht! davon bin ich aber gar nicht ausgegangen.
Ich wollte eigentlich nur damit sagen, dass man ein recht auf lüge hat, solange man diesen "Betrug" nicht mit der Absicht sich einen rechtswidrigen Vermögensvorteil zum Schaden anderer zu verschaffen, begeht. Denn wer ein gratis angebot nutzen möchte, handelt ja nicht mit dieser absicht! oder?

Fälle in denen man das recht auf lüge hat:
-Minderjährig 
-nicht selbst angemeldet 
-Kosten nicht sofort ersichtlich 
-Das Gerichtsurteil vom Amtsgericht in München vom 16.1.07, AZ 161 C   23695/06 
-Sittenwidrigkeit wegen Missverhältnis zwischen Leistung und Gegenleistung Bürgerliches Gesetzbuch §138 
-Anfechtbarkeit wegen Irrtums Bürgerliches Gesetzbuch § 119


----------



## jupp11 (17 August 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



Li_Te schrieb:


> Fälle in denen man das recht auf lüge hat:


Es gibt kein "Recht" auf Lüge. Unter bestimmten Bedingungen sind Tatbestände und Handlungen,
 die sonst strafbar wären,  straffrei.
Das ist ein signifikanter Unterschied.


----------



## Wembley (17 August 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



Li_Te schrieb:


> recht auf lüge


Bitte verwende nicht den Terminus "Recht auf Lüge". Dieser ist ziemlich unsinnig und erst Recht im Zusammenhang mit Minderjährigkeit und diversen Urteilen. 
Es geht doch um die Frage, ob hier von seiten des Kunden Betrug vorliegt, wenn dieser glaubt, er habe ein kostenlosen Angebot angenommen. Davon kann nach Meinung der hier postenden Experten keine Rede sein. Wir hatten schon vor eineinhalb Jahren eine hochinteressante Diskussion dazu. Hier ein paar Ausschnitte:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=129337#post129337


			
				Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde sogar noch weitergehen: es ist im Internet "allgemein anerkannte Praxis" - sogar von seriösen Seiten empfohlen -, nicht überall seine wahren Daten einzugeben (Anonymität, Datenschutz). Ausnahme natürlich bei rechtlich verbindlichen Verträgen ...
> Aber daran hapert es hier ja: wer "kostenlose SMS" bewirbt, kann nicht darauf rechnen, daß sein Angebot - per versteckter AGB - als Vertrag wahrgenommen wird.
> => die Strafanzeigendrohung ist alles nur Bluff, um Zahlungsdruck aufzubauen.


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=129347#post129347


			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Kinder und Jugendlichen werden durch das Angebot kostenloser SMS und durch die Gewinnmöglichkeit einer XBOX 360 gezielt angelockt. Die sichtbaren Informationen enthalten keinerlei Hinweis, dass das Angebot altersbeschränkt wäre.
> Es ist sicherlich jugendlicher Leichtsinn, die Teilnahmebedingungen ungelesen anzukreuzen, aber Leichtsinn ist kein Straftat.
> Es wird auch kein Unrechtsbewusstsein vorliegen, einem Gewinnspielanbieter von Kinderartikeln ein verbindliches Geburtsdatum mitteilen zu müssen. Warum auch?
> Die Beschränkung des Eingabefeldes mit der Jahreszahl wirkt eher wie ein Programmierfehler.
> Damit ist alles erklärt. Die Kriminalisierung von Kindern und Jugendlichen wird diesen Typen nicht gelingen.


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=129349#post129349


			
				rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Noch ein weiterer Punkt: Der sehr schwer nachweisbare (und meiner Meinung nach schlicht abwegige) Betrugsvorwurf gegen die Minderjährigen führt keineswegs automatisch zu einem Schadensersatzanspruch des Betreibers:
> 
> * Der Betreiber muss zudem noch nachweisen, dass der Minderjährige die entsprechende Einsichtsfähigkeit hatte.
> * Dann muss der Betreiber seinen angeblichen Schaden substantiiert darlegen und beweisen
> * Und vor allem: Der Anbieter muss sich ein eigenes Mitverschulden an der Entstehung des angeblichen Schadens anrechnen lassen, § 254 BGB.


Damit ist eigentlich alles dazu gesagt.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## deToto (17 August 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

So, hallo, gleich mein erster Post....

meine Freundin gehört zu denen, die von f-f-s.com "verarscht" wurden....

haben schon das Formular von www.vz-nrw.de geladen....naja und wir wollen auch die gleichen Schritte machen, wie einige hier es auch machen. Nur unser Problem ist, was wir genau da reinschreiben sollen?!?!?? Klar, der Teil für die Minderjährigen muss raus, aber was genau soll da mit rein?

Und wie sieht es mit der Penetranz Seitens f-f-s.com aus? Kommen da viele Mahnungen?  Kommt da ein Gerichtsvollzieher? Was für Kosten fallen dann an? Kommen da dann noch weitere Kosten?

Wie sollen wir weiter vorgehen/uns verhalten? Wir sind so total neben der Spur :wall: 

Ich freu mich von euch zu hören

Gruß

Torsten


----------



## Reducal (17 August 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

Wenn ich derart unschlüssig wäre, würde ich gar nichts machen und alle Schreiben ausdrucken, abheften und abwarten, bis ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommt - weiter nichts!

Erfahrungsgemäß kommt außer dem merkbefreiten Mahnwesen der Anbieter oder ihrer Inkasobüttel nichts weiter. Sollte das in diesem Fall anders sein, dann melde dich doch hier wieder oder besser noch bei deiner nächst gelegenen Verbraucherzentrale. Lasst euch bloß nicht kirre machen, das ist i.d.R. die Strategie der Anbieter!


----------



## Elißza (17 August 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

hi...
ich bins noch ma..

ich wollte jetzt mal fragen ob dieser brief von der verbraucherzentrale den man da hinschicken muss um alles zu beenden auch von den eltern untercshrieben werden muss oder soll ich da unterschrieben??

muss ich da noch irgendwas anderes hinschrieben außer was schon im musterbrief steht(ich meine außer die lücken ausfüllen!!)?

gibt es  dann noch witere schreiben von denen oda hört das damit dann alles auf?


sorry waren doch mehr als eie frage:-D 



aber ich hoffe mir kann jemand diese fragen beantworten! 

danke im vorraus
mfg Elißza


----------



## deToto (17 August 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

Ahhh, ok......also ruhiges Wasser schieben.....

würde es was schaden, den Musterbrief abzuschicken?


Danke für deine schnelle Antwort

Gruß


----------



## Wembley (18 August 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



Elißza schrieb:


> ich wollte jetzt mal fragen ob dieser brief von der verbraucherzentrale den man da hinschicken muss um alles zu beenden auch von den eltern untercshrieben werden muss oder soll ich da unterschrieben??


Zur Frage der Minderjährigkeit:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=131430#post131430


Rolf76]Minderjährige zwischen 7 und 17 sind beschränkt geschäftsfähig. Sie können zwar im eigenen Namen Verträge abschließen. Die Wirksamkeit des Vertrags hängt aber von einer im Voraus oder im Nachhinein erteilten Zustimmung des Sorgeberechtigten ab. Grundsätzlich ist dabei eine allgemeine Einwilligung der Sorgeberechtigten in Verträge mit geringer Verpflichtung denkbar schrieb:


> würde es was schaden, den Musterbrief


Die Verbraucherzentralen werden sicher nix ins Web stellen, was den Leuten, für die sie sich einsetzen, (eben solche wie dich) schadet.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## stuzmann (19 August 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

ich bin auch auf diese seite reingefallen, dachte auch dass es kostenlos sei, was ich auch nicht in ordnung finde st, dass sie erst fast am ende darauf hinweisen, dass man erst mitflied werden muss um sms zu schreiben, ich habe jetzt auch eine mahnung bekommen, werde auch nicht drauf reagieren, da ich es nicht in ordnung finde dass sie meine ip daten (angeblich ) einsehen können, was mich auch sauer macht, das mein widerrufsrecht angeblich erlischt, wenn ich die dienste in anspruch nehme


----------



## Reducal (19 August 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



stuzmann schrieb:


> ...das mein widerrufsrecht angeblich erlischt, wenn ich die dienste in anspruch nehme...


...das ist im ordentlichen Geschäftverkehr normal und für Deutschland im BGB geregelt;



stuzmann schrieb:


> ...dass sie meine ip daten (angeblich ) einsehen können...


...auch das ist normal, wenn man das Internet nutzt, da sonst deren und dein Computer nicht miteinander kommunizieren können.



stuzmann schrieb:


> ...dachte auch dass es kostenlos sei, ... dass sie erst fast am ende darauf hinweisen, dass man erst mitflied werden muss um sms zu schreiben...


...genau nur das ist der Knackpunkt! Wer in der Annahme ist, dass er ein kostenloses Projekt nutzt, weil ihm der Anbieter die Kosten nicht deutlich mitteilt, kann die Zahlungsverpflichtung bestreiten, da der Vertrag womöglich schwebend unwirksam ist. Zu einem Vertrag, aus dem eine Kostenpflicht für den Nutzer resultiert, müssen beide Vertragspartner Kenntnis vom Vertragsinhalt haben und dann auch noch übereinstimmend ihr Einverständnis dazu signalisieren.


----------



## stuzmann (19 August 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

ok, und was mach ich jetzt, hab mich mal an den verbraucherschutz niedersachsen gewandt, hab dort erfahren dass man auf mail mahnungen gar nicht reagieren soll, und das ein vertrag ungültig ist, wenn die agbs am rand oder in der unteren leiste zu finden sind


----------



## Captain Picard (19 August 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

Tu das, was der Verbraucherschutz sagt. Die haben reichhaltige Erfahrungen mit diesen "Anbietern"


----------



## Mosh_Dept (20 August 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

So...bei mir ham die von feel-free-sms.com am 17.08. ne sms geschrieben, dass ich gefälligst zahlen soll, in meinem postfach hab ich dann ne mail gefunden, in der ich gemahnt wurde...
also alles ganz normal, und wie hier schon zu genüge beschrieben.
allerdings habe ich ne falsche adresse hingeschrieben...die können mir also keine mahnungs-briefe o.ä. senden.
was tue ich jetzt allerdings wenn ich diesen musterbrief von dem hier die rede ist wegschicken will...???
bzw. soll ich den überhaupt wegschicken oder es drauf ankommen lassen?
und wenn ich ihn wegschicke müsste ich das jawohl mit meiner echten adresse tun, da der rückschein ansonsten jawohl sinnlos ist.

danke im vorraus

gruß

jonas


----------



## jupp11 (20 August 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

Wofür willst du Zeit und Geld  verplempern? Lies mal in den Threads. Brief- 
und Mailkorrespondenz  gestalten sich höchst unergiebig um  nicht zu sagen 
sinnlos.

Verbraucherzentralen empfehlen nicht zu reagieren


----------



## Mosh_Dept (20 August 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

alles klar...
das is alles was ich wissen wollte.
danke


----------



## stuzmann (20 August 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

soso, jetzt sind sie nicht mehr bei google an erster stelle wenn man "kostenlose sms" eingibt, und ihr habt schon recht, man darf nicht reagieren, sagt auch die verbraucherzentrale
bin noch mal auf deren startseite gegangen, das kleingedruckte ist so klein und kaum zu lesen (fast durchsichtige farbe) und die agbs sind ganz unten am rand der site und darin steht erst ganz am schluss das man ein monatliches abo eingeht
das ist echt nicht rechtens


----------



## DaPinoy (20 August 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



kartoffelknödel schrieb:


> hallo!


Hey, ich hab mich da auch angemeldet. ist bei dir was jetzt passiert, oder nicht? weil ich hab voll schiss davor!!


----------



## jupp11 (20 August 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



DaPinoy schrieb:


> weil ich hab voll schiss davor!!



Warum?


----------



## Engelbj_80X (20 August 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



kartoffelknödel schrieb:


> hallo!


Hallo mir ist das auch passiert habe jetzt die 2 Mahnung bekommen und weiß echt ned was ich machen soll dein beitrag fand ich gut probier das jetzt mal aus hoffe das es klappt danke gruss angi

 bin echt erstaunt wie vielen es so geht wie mir habe die 2 mahnung von feel-free-sms.com erhalten und bin gerade echt am überlegen was ich mache Hat jemand den auch schon dies erlebt und hat es hinter sich so das er mir sagen kann wie das ausgeht wen ich jetzt alle Mahnungen nicht beachte ???? Bitte um antwort das wäre lieb Danke


----------



## Wembley (21 August 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



Engelbj_80X schrieb:


> Hallo bin echt erstaunt wie vielen es so geht wie mir


Wir sind überhaupt nicht erstaunt. Weil wir dieses Phänomen schon seit ca. 20 Monaten kennen, das sich so beschreiben lässt: Internet-Nutzer glauben an ein kostenloses Angebot, geben ihre Daten ein, bekommen danach die Rechnung und fallen aus allen Wolken. Nur es gibt keinen Grund für Panik, denn für einen Vertragsabschluss benötigt man auch eine deutliche Preisangabe und es ist laut einhelliger Meinung vieler Verbraucherschützer höchst fragwürdig, ob es hier überhaupt einen solchen Vertrag gibt.
Danach gibt es noch die Frage der Widerrufsfrist (normalerweise 14 Tage, aber bei Nichtbeachtung diverser Vorschriften verlängert sich diese und gerade in diesem Punkt sind die Anbieter oft nicht sattelfest), der Minderjährigkeit und wie oben schon angesprochen die Anfechtbarkeit eines Vertrages.

Natürlich sind deren Briefchen oft nicht ohne, aber es sind nur eben Briefchen und Mails. Taten folgen dann höchst selten und da fallen dann die Anbieter leicht auf die Nase. Daher scheuen sich diese Leute auch, das, was sie "versprechen", auch umzusetzen.

Aber genug von meiner Seite. Es gibt andere, die das besser beschreiben können:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935
http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.de/2006/12/20/faq-internet-vertragsfallen/
http://www.vis.bayern.de/recht/handel/vertragsarten/abo-fallen.htm

Lies dir diese Links durch und du wirst das alles lockerer sehen.
Noch was: Solltest du minderjährig sein, beziehe auf alle Fälle deine Eltern (schon deshalb, um eine moralische Stütze zu haben) mit ein und lest euch das gemeinsam durch. Du bzw. deine Eltern werden sehen: Es gibt keinen Grund, sich zu fürchten.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## stuzmann (21 August 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

die haben sich wieder gemeldet und verlangen ihr geld, ich hoffe das mit ignorieren geht auf


----------



## Reducal (21 August 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

Es ist halt die Frage, wer da für was ein Geld verlangt. Allein die Tatsache, dass das fordernde Unternehmen mit nicht eindeutig zuordenbaren Daten am Geschäftsverkehr teilnimmt, verleiht der Rechnungssteller-/Mahnerei ein s. g. "Gschmäckle".

Es sollt mal jemand dem AG Bonn so eine Rechnung präsentieren, auf der unter einer dortigen HRB ein ganz anderer Firmenname steht!


----------



## jupp11 (21 August 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



stuzmann schrieb:


> die haben sich wieder gemeldet und verlangen ihr geld,


Die verlangen *dein *Geld und das machen sie bei allen, bis sie aufgeben


stuzmann schrieb:


> ich hoffe das mit ignorieren geht auf


Bisher ist das immer aufgegangen und das wird auch weiter aufgehen


----------



## DaPinoy (21 August 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

http://www.vzhh.de/

- ihr müsst "Telefon+Internet" anklicken und dann auf
"Abofallen im Internet"

da stehen sehr wichtige Infos!!

oder in

http://www.vz-nrw.de/UNIQ118764415104951/link10A.html

gibt man unter "SUCHE" das stichwort "internet-abzocke"
ein, dann klickt man den punkt internet-abzocke an und gelangt an den
musterbrief. den sollte man ausfüllen, ausdrucken und an die allgemein
bekannte flensburger adresse von feel-free-sms per einschreiben mit
rückschein senden.
(punkt 5)

da stehen so viele infos....schaut euch des an, und dann könnt ihr euch wieder beruhigen, weil, man keinen vertrag mit denen abgeschlossen hat. Man macht erst einen vertrag, wenn man seine unterschrift abgibt....
die stellen dir mit sicherheit drohungen, aber lass dich net einschüchtern....
lest euch des durch, und dann habt ihr alles verstanden...:-D


----------



## jupp11 (21 August 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



DaPinoy schrieb:


> den sollte man ausfüllen, ausdrucken und an die allgemein
> bekannte flensburger adresse von feel-free-sms per einschreiben mit
> rückschein senden.
> (punkt 5)


Nach meiner Meinung rausgeschmissenes Geld. (3,85€ Porto) Die Mahnungen hören deswegen trotzdem nicht auf. 
Außerdem erhalten die Knaben auf diese Weise auch noch die postalische Adresse und können noch mehr nerven.


----------



## poizen (21 August 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

Hi,
Ich bin auch auf fee-free-blabla.com reingefallen.
Kann man denen nicht mittels einer Sammelklage das Wasser abgraben ?
Gruß
poiZEN


----------



## jupp11 (21 August 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



poizen schrieb:


> Kann man denen nicht mittels einer Sammelklage das Wasser abgraben ?


nope, es sei denn, du kannst eine  Verbraucherzentrale dazu bewegen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=27882


----------



## Engelbj_80X (22 August 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

Gut zu wissen, dass es anscheinend hundert andere gibt, die auf den Mist reingefallen sind und ich nicht allein dastehe mit dem Problem.  
Aber jetzt ACHTUNG! deine-freesms-page.com ist dasselbe in grün! Gleicher Aufbau der Webseite, gleiche Anschrift in Flensburg usw. Lasst bloß die Finger davon!!!!!!!!!!!!

oke einfach ignorieren und abwarten die mahnen und schreiben aber wen ein brief vom gericht kommt dann reagieren das gleiche ist mir auch bekannt die firma wird nicht weitergehen da ihre methoden illegal sind bei weitern fragen melden ich warte jetzt auch ab grins gruss engelbj



poizen schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich bin auch auf fee-free-blabla.com reingefallen.
> Kann man denen nicht mittels einer Sammelklage das Wasser abgraben ?
> Gruß
> poiZEN


das bringt nichts nur abwarten denk ich mal obwohl probieren kann mann es mal


----------



## Engelbj_80X (22 August 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



Wembley schrieb:


> Wir sind überhaupt nicht erstaunt. ..
> ..


danke für die hilfe oke warte ab und mach mich nicht verrückt auch wen die meals von denen ned so toll sind ich bin voll jährig aber von kosten habe ich nichts gesehen noch gewußt das kam erst alles  von denen wo ich die erste mahnung bekommen habe gruss angi


----------



## jupp11 (22 August 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



Engelbj_80X schrieb:


> poizen schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Es bringt nicht nur nichts,  zum x.ten Mal es gibt keine Sammelklage in Deutschland.
(Außer für Verbraucherzentralen) 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=27882


----------



## Jokekill (22 August 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

hi leute,
ich bin auch reingefallen und weiß nich weiter...ich habe schon 7 sms gesendet.  Als ich  gestern meine mails gecheckt hab sah ich dann diese Mahnung ich soll 144€ bis zum 22.08 überweißen. Ich hab den auch geantwortet das ich das geld nicht hab.Dann haben die mir geschrieben das ich das GEld auch in raten zahlen könnte und ich mich entscheiden soll in 2 oder 3 Monatsraten. Ich hab ihnen geantwortet das ich in 3.Monatsraten zahlen will. DAvor hab ich gedacht das is alles kostenlos stand ja auch nix da.. Nur ganz kleingedruckt das kein Mensch lesen kann..so und nun seh ich hier die posts....ich bin ratlos was soll ich machen????  BITTE HILFT MIR....

MFG JOKEKILL


----------



## jupp11 (22 August 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



Jokekill schrieb:


> ..ich bin ratlos was soll ich machen????  BITTE HILFT MIR....


Die vorherigen Postings lesen. Sind alle in normal großer Schrift. Steht alles bereits mehrfach beschrieben.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700


----------



## Pedy (22 August 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

Hallo,
ich bin auch auf die reingefallen.Erst haben sie mir eine SMS geschrieben,in der stand,das ich bereits die 2.Mahnung in meinem Postfach habe (obwohl ich nie die 1.Mahnung erhalten hatte).Ich sollte 144,-Euro bezahlen.Also das fand ich echt frech.Ich habe geschrieben,das ich nicht zahlen werde.Darauf haben sie mir jetzt folgendes geschrieben:



> Sehr geehrte(r) ...........,
> 
> wir können Ihnen eine Ratenzahlung anbieten machen Sie einen Vorschlag .
> 
> ...




So was soll ich denn jetzt machen???
Bitte gebt mir mal ein paar Ratschläge.
Ich zahle auf keine Fall.Ich fühle mich nämlich wirklich etwas betrogen von denen.
Ich habe mir hier schon einige Beiträge durchgelesen und es scheinen ja viele von diesem Problem betroffen zu sein.
Also bin ich ja nicht die Einzige,die sich da betrogen fühlt oder?
Einige raten ja,man soll einfach gar nichts machen,also einfach ignorieren.
Geht das denn wirklich?
Passiert da echt nicht?
Bitte helft mir.


----------



## Captain Picard (22 August 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



Pedy schrieb:


> Passiert da echt nicht?
> Bitte helft mir.


Wenn du von vorherein bezweifelst, was hier geschrieben wurde, 
warum fragst du dann noch? Garantien  kann dir niemand hier geben.


----------



## Wembley (22 August 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

Ich verweise da immer auf meine drei Lieblingslinks. Sie erklären, worum es geht:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935
http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.de/2006/12/20/faq-internet-vertragsfallen/
http://www.vis.bayern.de/recht/handel/vertragsarten/abo-fallen.htm

Mit der Frage, ob man was tun soll oder nicht hat sich schon Rolf76 mal auseinandergesetzt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=127481#post127481

Im Grunde muss man das immer selbst entscheiden. Eine Art der Reaktion mit Widerruf, Anfechtung usw. macht man eigentlich nur für den Fall, dass es vor Gericht kommt. Wobei man natürlich die Frage stellen kann, ob so eine Reaktion überhaupt dort eine große Rolle spielt. Nur dort gehen diese Anbieter ganz, ganz selten hin. Da zahlen wohl schon genug Leute, die sich von den "netten" Briefen und Mails einschüchtern lassen, obwohl es nach Meinung vieler kompetenter Juristen und der Verbraucherzentrale eingentlich keinen Grund dafür gibt.

BTW: Dieser Anbieter war unseres Wissens nach überhaupt noch nie vor Gericht, um das Geld einzuklagen. Uns überrascht das überhaupt nicht, da wir die Hintergründe ein wenig kennen. Wer über diesen Background Bescheid weiß, hat vor denen erst recht keine Angst.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Jokekill (22 August 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

kann ich diesen Brief auch per e-mail verschicken??


----------



## jupp11 (22 August 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



Jokekill schrieb:


> kann ich diesen Brief auch per e-mail verschicken??


Wenn du rauskriegst, wie man Emails   per Einschreiben und Rückschein schickt..

Emails sind im Ernstfall (von dem ich zwar kaum glaube, dass er eintritt) kaum beweisfähig.


----------



## Jokekill (22 August 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

ich kenn mich mit so zeug gar nich aus bin außerdem noch minderjährig.soll ich die jetz einfach ignorieren?


----------



## Captain Picard (22 August 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



Jokekill schrieb:


> ich kenn mich mit so zeug gar nich aus bin außerdem noch minderjährig.


Wenn du minderjährig bist und nix verstehst, dann empfehle   ich dir dringend deine Eltern/Erziehungsberechtigten  zu informieren.
Die können sich dann das dritte Kapitel  in diesem Posting  durchlesen und  entsprechend vorgehen.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=131430#post131430


> Können sich Minderjährige für einen kostenpflichtigen Dienst anmelden?


mehr gibt es hier nicht.


----------



## Jokekill (22 August 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

meine eltern sollen das aber nich mitkriegen..wenn ich jez diesen Musterbrief schciken will per Post was muss da genau machen und wie viel kostet es?


----------



## jupp11 (22 August 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



Jokekill schrieb:


> meine eltern sollen das aber nich mitkriegen..wenn ich jez diesen Musterbrief schciken will per Post was muss da genau machen und wie viel kostet es?


Du kannst gar nichts machen. Entweder du erzählst es ihnen oder es gibt u.U  noch viel mehr Stress.


----------



## Jokekill (22 August 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

und wenn ich die einfach ignoriere und gar nichts mach kein musterbreif oder sonstiges??


----------



## Wembley (22 August 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



Jokekill schrieb:


> meine eltern sollen das aber nich mitkriegen


Aber genau das ist die falsche Einstellung. Ich kann mich jupp11 nur anschließen. Sag es deinen Eltern, zeige ihnen diese Seiten und vor allem diesen Thread mit den Antworten und den vielen Links. Grad das Posting von Captain Picard oder auch meines (beide Postings findest du auf der vorigen Seite) erklären eigentlich alles. Dann werdet ihr zusammen sicher die richtige Entscheidung treffen.
Wie du anhand der Links erkennen wirst, können Erziehungsberechtigte einen Vertrag für unwirksam erklären (oder besser gesagt, seine Unwirksamkeit bestätigen), wenn dieser vermeintliche Vertrag von einem Minderjährigen eingegangen wurde.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Pedy (22 August 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

Es ist doch eigentlich gar nicht schlimm Leute.Ich habe mir hier jetzt all die Beiträge durchgelesen und im Grunde kann uns doch gar nichts passieren.
Was sollen die denn machen???
Wenn wir alle überhaupt nicht reagieren,dann werden die irgendwann auch aufgeben.
Und bis jetzt sind die doch noch nie vor Gericht gegangen,werden die bestimmt auch nicht.
Ich glaube das können die gar nicht,weil deren Seite bestimmt gar nicht 100% "rein" ist.Die haben bestimmt auch irgendwas,was sie davon abhält richtige Maßnahmen einzuleiten.
Vielleicht würden sie sich damit ja ein Eigentor schießen 
Ich weiß nur Eins,ich werde mich NIEWIEDER irgendwo anmelden,ohne vorher jedes noch so kleinste Deteil zu lesen.


----------



## Jokekill (22 August 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

ihr habt recht ich werde es meinen Eltern sagen. was ich noch wissen wollte,wenn es zum einem Gerichtsverfahren kommt. Was kostet so ein Anwalt?WIe kann dieser Fall ausgehen etc.?


----------



## jupp11 (22 August 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



Jokekill schrieb:


> was ich noch wissen wollte,wenn es zum einem Gerichtsverfahren kommt. Was kostet so ein Anwalt?


keine Ahnung, jedenfalls nicht sehr viel, da der Streitwert ziemlich niedrig ist.


Jokekill schrieb:


> WIe kann dieser Fall ausgehen etc.?


In den einzigen beiden bekannten Fällen, haben die Nutzlosanbieter verloren


----------



## Jokekill (22 August 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

danke für eure hilfe muss ich mir eigentlich keine sorgen machen..


----------



## Jokekill (22 August 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

was noch komisch is....die schicken einem gleich eine Mahnung bevor man eine mahnung schicken kann muss man erst ne Rechnung bekommen...und wenn man die innerhalb 4 wochen nicht bezahlt bekommt man eine mahnung...bei mir wars so das ich nach den 2 wochen die mahnung und die rechnung gleichzeitg bekommen hab..


----------



## jupp11 (22 August 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

Das ist nicht komisch, sondern "normal"  bei den Kostenlosnutzlosanbietern

Lies mal hier. 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46796


----------



## Jokekill (22 August 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

wenn ich so lesse was in dem Thread alles steht..können die von mir doch gar nix fordern...und kann die dann eigentlich ignorieren....weil die gehen doch eh nicht vor Gericht weil diese seite nicht ganz "rein" is....oder soll ich sicherheitshalber diesen Wideruff mit Rückschein  an diese Firma schicken.Ich bin ja erst 15 (Miderjährig).Was immerhin 4€ kostet ob sich das lohnt für diese [......] geld auszugeben??

_Wort wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Immo (22 August 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



Jokekill schrieb:


> wenn ich so lesse was in dem Thread alles steht..können die von mir doch gar nix fordern...und kann die dann eigentlich ignorieren....weil die gehen doch eh nicht vor Gericht weil diese seite nicht ganz "rein" is....oder soll ich sicherheitshalber diesen Wideruff mit Rückschein  an diese Firma schicken.Ich bin ja erst 15 (Miderjährig).Was immerhin 4€ kostet ob sich das lohnt für diese [......] geld auszugeben??
> 
> _Wort wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


Meinst du nicht, dass du etwas nervst?  Alle Fragen hast du beantwortet bekommen.
Geh  endlich zu deinen Eltern und beichte.
Die Mods müssen schon eingreifen.  Benimm dich


----------



## Jokekill (23 August 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

ja tut mir leid aber is das nicht normal wenn man Angst hat wegen diesen [......] da will man sicher gehen und selber Fragen.Eins will ich aber noch wissen, soll ich diesen  Musterbrieg jetz an die e-mail senden oder per post, weil wenn ich des per post schicke können die meine adresse ermitteln.Beim Anmelden hab ich falsche angeben gemacht.

_Wort wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Wembley (23 August 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



Jokekill schrieb:


> Eins will ich aber noch wissen, soll ich diesen  Musterbrieg jetz an die e-mail senden oder per post, weil wenn ich des per post schicke können die meine adresse ermitteln.Beim Anmelden hab ich falsche angeben gemacht.


Wie schon von mir geschrieben: Eltern sagen, alles durchlesen und dann entscheiden. Was eventuell passieren kann, wenn du denen einen Brief schickst, hast du eh erkannt. Ob aber die Folgen so schlimm sind, ist aber auch höchst fraglich, außer dass diverse Anbieter beim "lästig sein" einen Zahn zulegen können. Aber die Betonung liegt auf "lästig sein" und nicht auf "die können mir was anhaben." Deren Karten sind so oder so schlecht, so wie es Juristen und die Verbraucherzentrale immer wieder betonen.

Jedenfalls kann man gar nicht sagen, mach dies und das, sondern man sollte eben das tun, was einem persönlich lieber ist. Es ist ja nicht jeder Mensch gleich. 

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## lafille (25 August 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

hey leute

kurze frage! hab ja diesen Brief von der verbraucherzentrale an die Adresse in Flensburg geschickt, zeitgleich auch eine Kopie des Briefes mit Anhang an die Inkassofirma..............................die haben mir dann nen dicken Brief geschickt, hab den erst gestern bekommen, noch nicht reingeguckt, soll ich da nochmal drauf reagieren und denen vom Inkassobüro wieder nen Brief schicken? Oder eher ignorieren?

Jo das mit der Sammelklage wäre nicht schlecht, muss ich mal bei unserer Verbraucherzentrale fragen!


----------



## Wembley (25 August 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



lafille schrieb:


> hey leute
> 
> kurze frage! hab ja diesen Brief von der verbraucherzentrale an die Adresse in Flensburg geschickt, zeitgleich auch eine Kopie des Briefes mit Anhang an die Inkassofirma


Das reicht nun wirklich. Manche würden sagen, sogar das ist schon zu viel.  


> die haben mir dann nen dicken Brief geschickt, hab den erst gestern bekommen, noch nicht reingeguckt, soll ich da nochmal drauf reagieren und denen vom Inkassobüro wieder nen Brief schicken? Oder eher ignorieren?


Bist du an einer Brieffreundschaft mit denen interessiert.  


lafille schrieb:


> Jo das mit der Sammelklage wäre nicht schlecht, muss ich mal bei unserer Verbraucherzentrale fragen!


Sammelklage gibt es in Deutschland nicht.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## lafille (25 August 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

also ignorieren ok...........................hab nur sauschiss das die mir dat konto pfänden oder so............................hab aber am DO eh termin bei verbraucherzentrale.....................................na dann müsste man das mal einführen, wenn ich die ganzen Einträge so sehe


----------



## Der Jurist (25 August 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



lafille schrieb:


> ........hab nur sauschiss das die mir dat konto pfänden oder so............................



Bevor so etwas geschieht müssen die Dich verklagen oder einen Mahnbescheid schicken. Gegen eine Klage und einen Mahnbescheid kann man sich wehren.
Erst wenn Du verurteilt bist zu zahlen und dann nicht zahlst, dann kann vollstrecken, also Konto pfänden oder Gerichtsvollzieher vorbeischicken.


----------



## lafille (25 August 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

jo mahnungen hat man von denen ja haufenweise per email bekommen...................................aber danke für die auskunft herr anwalt


----------



## jupp11 (25 August 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



lafille schrieb:


> Jo das mit der Sammelklage wäre nicht schlecht, muss ich mal bei
> unserer Verbraucherzentrale fragen!


Du hast doch gar keine  Forderung, sondern die Knaben  an dich. Was soll die VZ denn da als 
Sammelklage machen? 
Das einzige was theoretisch von deiner Seite denkbar wäre, wäre  eine negative 
Feststellungsklage   und die gibt nun schon gar nicht als Sammelklage.

Im übrigen hör auf zu zittern, meine Tastatur wackelt  schon


----------



## lafille (25 August 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

jo ist ja schon gut.............................beuge mich den wissenden :-D


----------



## Der Jurist (25 August 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



lafille schrieb:


> jo mahnungen hat man von denen ja haufenweise per email bekommen.


Mahnungen sind private Schreiben, aber kein Mahn*bescheid*, der kommt nämlich vom Gericht.



lafille schrieb:


> ..................................aber danke für die auskunft herr anwalt


 Gern geschehen, da allgemeine Auskunft, aber Rechtsanwalt: nein, Jurist; ja - der Unterschied ist aber nicht so groß wie zwischen Mahnung und Mahnbescheid.


----------



## julylein (26 August 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



kartoffelknödel schrieb:


> hallo!
> 
> ihr seid nicht alleine davon betroffen und feel-free-sms ist wohl dem verbaucherschutz sehr gut bekannt.
> 
> ...


Hallo!
ich wurde auch von den feel-free-sms verarscht....war total geschockt als ich die mahnungs-mail bekommen hab, mit den 144€...
könntest du mir bitte mal die internet-adresse von dem musterbrief schicken? würde den auch gern dort hin schreiben!
ist dann eigentlich noch was gekommen? oder haben die aufgehört?? wär schön, wenn du dich bald meldest!
lg julia


----------



## julylein (26 August 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

hey..hab mir jetzt alles nochmal durchgelesen!
also ist eure meinung, die mahnung und alles anschließende zu ignorieren?!
hab nämlich auch scho weng schiss, weil es so aussieht (in der mail) als wären die verdammt gut abgesichert! 
aber trotzdem alles ignorieren, ja?!


----------



## Wembley (26 August 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



julylein schrieb:


> hey..hab mir jetzt alles nochmal durchgelesen!


Und ich hoffe, auch die Links (blaue Schrift) angeklickt, die du im Laufe dieses Threads findest. Die erklären alles.


> also ist eure meinung, die mahnung und alles anschließende zu ignorieren?!


Wir haben da keine Meinung. Wir zeigen nur auf, was viele der unfreiwilligen Kunden gemacht haben. Viele nichts und andere haben schon reagiert. Wie man reagieren kann, liest man, wenn man auf die Links, die ich vorhin schon angesprochen habe, klickt. 
Das ist etwas, was jeder selbst entscheiden muss.


> hab nämlich auch scho weng schiss, weil es so aussieht (in der mail) als wären die verdammt gut abgesichert!
> aber trotzdem alles ignorieren, ja?!


Wie hier schon des öfteren geschrieben wurde, es gibt keinen Grund, sich zu fürchten. Dass die natürlich keine Schreiben verschicken a la "wir wissen zwar selber nicht, ob das alles rechtens ist, aber wir würden uns trotzdem freuen, wenn zu zahlst." versteht sich von selbst.  

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## deToto (28 August 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

Servus,
also ich (mehr meine Freundin) hat heute per email ihre erste Mahnung bekommen......



> Sehr geehrte Kundin,
> sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> 
> ...



Also wir haben den Musterbrief von der Verbraucherschutzzentrale dort hin geschickt mit Rückschein......

Und nun? Ignorieren,oder?

Gruß

_Diverse Daten aus rechtlichen Gründen entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## jupp11 (28 August 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



deToto schrieb:


> Und nun? Ignorieren,oder?


Gelassen warten. Es ist nicht sicher, ob damit die Mahnorgien beendet sind.
Aber mit dem Brief ist die richtige Vorsorge für den Fall   einer (äußerst unwahrscheinlichen)
 rechtlichen Eskalation getroffen.


----------



## DaPinoy (28 August 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

Hey..könne die auch einen nachverfolgen, wenn man seine adresse nicht hingeschrieben hat??


----------



## jupp11 (28 August 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

Wie denn, wenn du sie ihnen nicht gegeben hast.  Zum Staatsanwalt laufen die bestimmt 
nicht. Den scheuen die wie der Teufel das Weihwasser...

(Außerdem hat der was anders zu tun, als "Kostenlosanbietern" zu ihrem Reibach zu verhelfen. )


----------



## deToto (28 August 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



deToto schrieb:


> Servus,
> also ich (mehr meine Freundin) hat heute per email ihre erste Mahnung bekommen......
> Also wir haben den Musterbrief von der Verbraucherschutzzentrale dort hin geschickt mit Rückschein......
> Und nun? Ignorieren,oder?
> ...


Oh sorry habe vergessen die Daten zu löschen...tschuldigung!!


----------



## dvill (28 August 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



deToto schrieb:


> also ich (mehr meine Freundin) hat heute per email ihre erste Mahnung bekommen......


Die in der Mail genannte Firma, die freundlicherweise das Konto für den Zahlungseingang zur Verfügung stellt, findet sich seit längerem für diese Dienstleistung in Verbindung mit vielen Kostenfallen (Tante Google fragen).

Da stellt sich die erste Frage, in welcher Beziehung die deutsche GmbH zu den englischen Ltds steht. Die deutsche GmbH verzeichnet die Zahlungseingänge. Für was? Wird das Geld durchgereicht? Hoffentlich blickt das Finanzamt da noch durch.

Die zweite Frage wäre, wie wissen die Leute, wie die Zahlungseingänge zuzuordnen sind? Die Rechnungen und Mahnungen gehen per Mail an Personen, die oft falsche Daten hinterlassen haben.

Welche Überweisung mit Realdaten gehört zu welcher Mailadresse? Ich verstehe nicht, wie das klappen könnte.


----------



## deToto (3 September 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

So also heute Abend hat meine Freundin wieder eine Mahnung bekommen.
Vor einigen Tagen haben wir den Musterbrief der Verbraucherschutzzentrale an den f-f-sms.com Service geschickt. Darauf hin kam per Post die Antwort auf unser Musterbrief. Also Zahlungsaufforderung und Mahnung mit Inkassobüro und Deadline bis zum 10.09....so heute Abend kam eine Mahnung per Mail.....hier ein kleiner Auszug.....



> Wir fordern Sie auf, den noch offenstehenden Betrag in Höhe von 144.00 Euro für die von Ihnen in Anspruch genommene Leistung bis zum 10.09.2007 zu begleichen.
> 
> Es ist in Ihrem Interesse weitere Schritte zu vermeiden, da ein weiterer Zahlungsverzug höhere Kosten und unangenehme rechtliche Konsequenzen zur Folge haben kann. Die Details des Vertragsabschlusses können Sie der Erklärung zur Mahnung entnehmen.
> 
> ...


ist nur ein Auszug aus der Mail.
Also bei dem Satz mit den höheren Kosten und weitere rechtliche Schritte hat mein Herz etwas lauter geklopft. So sind die Mahnungen aber normal von denen,oder?


----------



## jupp11 (3 September 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



deToto schrieb:


> So sind die Mahnungen aber normal von denen,oder?



Ganz  normale Mahnung auf den unteren  Stufen der Mahnorgie. Nichts was beunruhigen sollte

Hier eine  Story  wie das in voller Schönheit aussehen kann 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46796

die ähneln sich wie ein Ei dem andern.


----------



## Reducal (3 September 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

...der Tenor ist bei all diesen Forderungsstellern nahezu gleich. Die wollen was und sind in der Regel mit ihren vorgefertigten Schreiben nicht bereit von ihrem Standpunkt abzuweichen. Warum auch? Wer zahlt ist i. d. R. auf nimmer wiedersehen sein Geld los und das obwohl gar nicht feststeht, ob überhaupt eine Zahlungsverpflichtung angezeigt ist. Der Satz in der Mahnung sagt da doch schon alles: 





> Konsequenzen zur Folge haben *kann*


Bedeutet das etwa, dass dem so ist? Außerdem, welche Konsequenzen denn bittschön? Es gibt i. d. R. keine Schufaeinträge, keinen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid, keine Vollstreckungsmaßnahmen, kein Fahrverbot, keine Strafanzeige, nix gibt es (außer unfreundlicher Zahlungsaufforderungen, Mahnungen, Ermahnungen, letzte Zahlungshinweise und die Übergabe an i. d. R. nicht schädliche Inkassounternehmen).


----------



## freeze (3 September 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

mhhh... hab jetz echt alle 12 seiten durchgelesen... und bin schon mal sehr dankbar für die tips die hier einige leute geben und die zeit die sie sich nehmen.... 

trotzdem... ich bin mir dummerweise immer noch unschlüssig.... hab mich natürlich bei fell-free-sms angemeldet und wollt nur mal fix ne sms verschicken.... voll drauf reingefallen... vorhin die sms.... ich weiss noch nicht mal mehr, was ich da in der eile für daten angegeben hab.... bin aber volljährig... 

und nun zur eigentlichen frage... bzw zum problem...: 

wie ich gelesen habe, kriegt man weiterhin mahnungen und drohungen.. (wobei mich schon wundert, dass sowas rechtens ist!?!) man kriegt diese mahnungen, wenn man nicht auf die zahlungsaufforderungen reagiert und man kriegt sie, wenn man es tut.... also warum tun? man scheint ja aufgrund der herausgegebenen anschrift sogar noch mehr genervt zu werden.... und der musterbrief ist aber falls es zur verhandlung kommt besser... es kommt aber nicht dazu!? aber vllt doch... 

schon ziemlich verzwickt... bin jetzt echt am grübeln wie ich mich verhalten soll... eigentlich sollt ich echt hinfahrn und mim kopf durch die wand :wall: 
und dann mim fuß nen tritt in den "%"§ 

kk naja... nochmals danke... is aber echt zum aufregen... :roll:


----------



## jupp11 (3 September 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

Wenn alle Hinweise bis hierhin nicht geholfen haben, wird darüber hinaus kaum mehr möglich sein. 
Einzelrechtsberatung ist verboten. Propheten sind hier auch keine  vertreten.

Geklagt haben zweimal ähnliche Anbieter und  sind beide voll auf die Nase gefallen

Was möchtest du noch wissen?

PS. Würde empfehlen  zu einem Anwalt oder zur Verbraucherzentrale zu gehen.
 Vielleicht können die weiterhelfen, was das ungute Gefühl betrifft


----------



## BaggyBecks (4 September 2007)

Lieber Leute, 
auch ich bin ein neues Opfer von feelfreesms. 

Alt ich im August feelfree testen wollte, habe ich nach 20 Minuten, nachdem ich diesen "vertrag abgeschlossen hatte", auch direkt gekündigt. 2 Tage später kam eine Email, die mir versicherte, dass meine Daten gelöscht würden und auf mich keine Kosten zukämen. 
Gestern habe ich diese zwei Mahnung erhalten und soll 144 Ocken bezahlen, darauf auch per Mail geantwortet. Natürlich gab es keine Rück-Antwort. Auf meine Antwortmails derer Mahnung habe ich auf auf deren AGB § 3,5  verwiesen, wo es ja heisst, dass man inerhalb 24 Stunden kündigen kann, was ich, wie ja erwähnt, auch gemact habe.
Ich ärger mich natürlich über mich selbst. Was kann ich tun?
Gruß BaggyBecks


----------



## stuzmann (4 September 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

habe gestern folgende sms bekommen:
eine mahnung von feel-free-sms.com ist in ihrem email-postfach eingegangen! wir bitten um erledigung, sont übergeben wir die forderung an unser inkassobüro.
naja, ich habe dann zwei mahnungen im kasten, also im mailfach, gehabt.
kann ich ja auch mal rein stellen.



> Sehr geehrte/r D. S .
> auf unsere erste Mahnung haben Sie nicht reagiert.
> 
> Sie haben sich am 03.08.2007 um 16:17:33 Uhr unter der gespeicherten IP 84.137.119.86
> ...


das kam beides am gleichen tag zur selben zeit, auf das dick gedruckte ist besonders zu achten


----------



## BaggyBecks (4 September 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

Hallo Stutzmann,
genau das gleiche habe ich gestern auch bekommen; auch zwei mal. Kennen die auch Deine Adresse?

Übrigens habe ich grade einen Anruf auf meinem AB gehabt, von einer Frau mit englischen Akzent. Jedoch nichts weiter gesagt ausser wer sie sei und hat meinen Namen genannt. Kann das sein, dass die sich melden? Ich bekomme hier riesens pamikattacken...


----------



## Reducal (4 September 2007)

@ Dani, was solls? Die in der Mail aufgeführten Verbindungsdaten zum Ursprung der Internetsession bei der Anmeldung waren bei der T-Com nur bis zum 10.08.2007 gespeichert - niemand kann heute feststellen, von wo aus die Anmeldung tatsächlich statt fand.


----------



## jupp11 (4 September 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



> - Mahnbescheid/Vollstreckungsbescheid
> - Zwangsvollstreckung durch den Gerichtsvollzieher
> - Pfändung Ihrer Bezüge, auch Arbeitslosengeld, Rente, Bankguthaben, Versicherungen usw.
> - Abgabe der eidesstattlichen Versicherung (ehemals Offenbarungseid)
> - Eintrag in die entsprechenden Schuldnerverzeichnisse


Ein *gerichtlicher* Mahnbescheid wär der allererste Schritt und Grundvoraussetzung 
 für die  Horrorstories   
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=28338
Da  der so gut wie nie erfolgt, gehört alles andere in den Bereich Kinderschreck.
Selbst wenn der käme, müßten sie klagen. ( nach Widerspruch) Das haben diese Knaben  noch nie gewagt.


----------



## Tony Welling (4 September 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



deToto schrieb:


> so heute Abend kam eine Mahnung per Mail.....hier ein kleiner Auszug.....
> 
> 
> 
> > Kontoinhaber: Cube Media GmbH


Warum sollst Du auf das Konto von einer Firma zahlen, mit denen Du weder einen Vetrag hast und die auch nicht Betreiber der Seite sind? Schau doch mal ins Impressum und ind die AGB. Dort ist diese Firma jedenfalls nicht zu finden.


----------



## Pedy (4 September 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

Hallo Leute,

Hier mal wieder was zum lachen :-D 
Die sind sogar zu blöde,um richtige Texte zu schreiben.Als hätte diesen Text ein völliger Idiot geschrieben.Und solcher Firma sollen wir Geld überweisen?????? 
Na soweit kommt das noch!
Hier der Text den die mir geschickt haben.


> Sehr geehrte/r ......,
> 
> bitte &uuml;berwisen Sie sovort den unten genannte Betrag.
> 
> ...




So jetzt mal ganz im Ernst,klingt ja nicht gerade sehr seriös oder?
Die [ edit]  sollten wir echt nicht ernst nehmen.
Die sollen erst mal schreiben lernen!!!


----------



## Albi123 (4 September 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

Sry Leute wenn ich hier wieder die ganze Mail rein kopier, aber iwie hab ich echt schiss oder so, dass des vor Gericht endet.



> "bitte überweisen Sie sofort den unten genannten Betrag.
> 
> Liegt es in Ihrem Interesse zukünftig als zahlungsunfähig geführt zu werden, mit allen
> unangenehmen Folgen, die durch die von uns eingeleiteten Maßnahmen entstünden?
> ...


de."


Einfach nichts tun, oder soll ich irgendwas machen? 
Danke für euren Rat


----------



## BaggyBecks (4 September 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

Ich schließe mich der Frage und dem Anliegen von Albi123 an; ich weiß nicht,  wie ich mich verhalten soll. . . *panik


----------



## Reducal (4 September 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



BaggyBecks schrieb:


> Ich schließe mich der Frage an; ich weiß nicht,  wie ich mich verhalten soll.


Ihr bekommt hier  keinen detaillierten Rat außer dem, hier aufmerksam zu lesen, die bereits geposteten Links zu verfolgen und euch selbst aus den Erfahrungen anderer eure Schlüsse zu ziehen. Alles andere wäre verbotene Rechtsberatung und dir gibt es bekanntlich hier nicht. Schaut auch mal quer in die anderen Threads, das System ist eigentlich immer dasselbe. Hier hat einer z. B. mal eine gesunde Meinung: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=202797#post202797


----------



## BenTigger (5 September 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



BaggyBecks schrieb:


> Lieber Leute,
> auch ich bin ein neues Opfer von feelfreesms.
> 
> Alt ich im August feelfree testen wollte, habe ich nach 20 Minuten, nachdem ich diesen "vertrag abgeschlossen hatte", auch direkt gekündigt. 2 Tage später kam eine Email, die mir versicherte, dass meine Daten gelöscht würden und auf mich keine Kosten zukämen.


 Hast du diese Mails noch?


BaggyBecks schrieb:


> Gestern habe ich diese zwei Mahnung erhalten und soll 144 Ocken bezahlen, darauf auch per Mail geantwortet. Natürlich gab es keine Rück-Antwort. Auf meine Antwortmails derer Mahnung habe ich auf auf deren AGB § 3,5  verwiesen, wo es ja heisst, dass man inerhalb 24 Stunden kündigen kann, was ich, wie ja erwähnt, auch gemact habe.
> Ich ärger mich natürlich über mich selbst. Was kann ich tun?
> Gruß BaggyBecks



Wenn ich die Mails noch hätte, würde ich mich beruhigt zurücklehnen und mich über die weiteren Überredungskünste amüsieren, mit denen sie mich zur Zahlung animieren wollen.


----------



## BaggyBecks (5 September 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

Hi Ben
ja, die Mails habe ich noch; ich glaube, ich bin mittlerweile schon was ruhiger geworden.
Ich werde die einfach alle ausdrucken und gut aufbewahen, dann hat sich erst einmal der Fall.


----------



## deToto (5 September 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

Hallo,
also wie machen die das mit den eMails? Also machen die einfach nur Copy und Paste? Meine Freundin hat am 03.09 19:43 Uhr eine 2.Mahnung bekommen und am selben Tag um 23:50 Uhr eine letzte Mahnung bekommen. Aber sie hat doch bis zum 10.09 Zeit das Geld zu überweißen.  was sie auch mit Sicherheit machen wird :roll: 

Von wo aus wird das alles gemacht? Macht das die gute Frau, die nur eine Postfachadresse hat?


----------



## deToto (10 September 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

So, ich muss ml was fragen.....haben heute ne email von feel-free-sms bekommen, in der steht das nun alles von dem Inkassobüro gemacht wird und die nicht mehr dafür zuständig sind...was kommt da jetzt? Schicken die Schläger oder sowas vorbei?

Gruß

Torsten


----------



## jupp11 (10 September 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



deToto schrieb:


> was kommt da jetzt? Schicken die Schläger oder sowas vorbei?


Laßt euch doch nicht immer gleich ins  Bockshorn jagen. Das einzige  was passiert, dass der
 Belästigungsverkehr von einer  anderen Adresse kommt.
Wenn das dann nicht funktioniert, kommt der nächste  Eintreiber dran. Alles im Forum in anderen
 Threads nachzulesen. Auch hier: Schaut mal über den Zaun. Lest doch mal in den anderen
 Threads. Ist immer wieder dasselbe.

so what


----------



## Wembley (10 September 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



deToto schrieb:


> So, ich muss ml was fragen.....haben heute ne email von feel-free-sms bekommen, in der steht das nun alles von dem Inkassobüro gemacht wird und die nicht mehr dafür zuständig sind...was kommt da jetzt? Schicken die Schläger oder sowas vorbei?


Nein, keine Angst. "Russisch-Inkasso" kommt sicher nicht vorbei.  
Wie jupp11 schon geschrieben hat, schreiben die halt Briefe und Mails..... und das ist es dann schon. Also nix zum Fürchten.

Lies dir doch diesen Link durch, wo das Thema "Inkasso" angesprochen wird:

http://www.augsblog.de/2007/05/22/was-sie-ueber-inkassobueros-wissen-sollten/

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Captain Picard (10 September 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



Wembley schrieb:


> Wie jupp11 schon geschrieben hat, schreiben die halt Briefe und Mails..... und das ist es dann schon. Also nix zum Fürchten.



Wie das bekannte Sprichwort sagt: "Hunde, die bellen, beißen nicht"


----------



## deToto (10 September 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



Wembley schrieb:


> Lies dir doch diesen Link durch, wo das Thema "Inkasso" angesprochen wird:
> 
> http://www.augsblog.de/2007/05/22/was-sie-ueber-inkassobueros-wissen-sollten/



Danke....den Link habe ich nicht mehr gefunden......


----------



## Albi123 (11 September 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

hi, hab jetzt noch mal ne frage, (hab ich auf den vorigen seiten nicht gefunden, falls ichs überlesen hab, sry): Wie ist denn das, wenn ich bei der Anmeldung falsche Angaben gemacht hab, also Adresse etc. falsch? Dann können die ja meine Adresse nicht mal rausfinden und mein Namen oder seh ich das falsch? Durch die IP Adresse gehts ja nicht, was ich auf vorigen Seiten gelesen hab. 

danke für eure antworten


----------



## Nicko1998 (11 September 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



Albi123 schrieb:


> Wie ist denn das, wenn ich bei der Anmeldung falsche Angaben gemacht hab, also Adresse etc. falsch?


Du hast dies wohl sicherlich nur deswegen gemacht, da die Kosten aus der Anmeldemaske nicht klar hervorgingen und du annahmst, die Leistung wäre kostenfrei?!
Dann kann man nur eines tun: Zurücklehnen und abwarten, bis etwas mit der Post eintreffen sollte.


----------



## Albi123 (11 September 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Du hast dies wohl sicherlich nur deswegen gemacht, da die Kosten aus der Anmeldemaske nicht klar hervorgingen und du annahmst, die Leistung wäre kostenfrei?!
> Dann kann man nur eines tun: Zurücklehnen und abwarten, bis etwas mit der Post eintreffen sollte.



ja genau, deshalb hab ich das gemacht.
mit der Post kann ja nichts eintreffen, weil ich angeblich in buxdehude wohn.

Eigentlich wollt ich jetzt fragen, können die über meine handynummer bzw. über die angeblich "gespeicherte" IP meine Adresse etc. rausfinden?


----------



## deToto (11 September 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

Hmmm.über die IP sollte nix passieren, da die Daten nach 7 Tagen gelöscht werden (oder irre ich mich?). Aber ich weiss nicht inwiefern das mit der Handynummer geht (den Anbieter anrufen und fragen, wer sich hinter der Nummer verbirgt)....ist das machbar?


----------



## Reducal (11 September 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

Beides nein, Entwarnung!


----------



## stuzmann (12 September 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



> Sehr geehrte/r [ edit]
> 
> trotz mehrfacher Aufforderung unsererseits sind Sie Ihren Zahlungsverpflichtungen nicht nachgekommen. Wir müssen daher davon ausgehen, dass Sie nicht bereit sind, die in Anspruch genommene Dienstleistung zu bezahlen. Wir haben von unserer Seite die Nachweise bezüglich des von Ihnen in Anspruch genommenen Dienstes erbracht.
> 
> ...





das hatte ich heute in meinem postfach (mail), wie ich gelesen habe andere auch
ich hatte heute morgen mit der rechtsberatung gesprochen und die meinte ich solle einen brief an die ansprchpartnerin, also an das postfach in flensburg, schicken, aber wenn die nicht mehr zuständig sind, an wen wend ich mich dann?, die adresse vom inkassobüro steht da ja nicht?:cry:


----------



## jupp11 (12 September 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



stuzmann schrieb:


> aber wenn die nicht mehr zuständig sind, an wen wend ich mich dann?, die adresse vom inkassobüro steht da ja nicht?:cry:


Warum nur willst du unbedingt eine  Brieffreundschaft gründen?  Lies dir doch mal diesen  Thread 
(und andere Threads) durch, wie wenig Sinn das macht.  Hast du keinen (virtuellen) Mülleimer?


----------



## stuzmann (12 September 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



> Hallo liebe Mitgefangenen!
> 
> Auch mein Mann ist in die Falle getappt und nun haben wir die Sache an der Backe. Gott sei dank arbeite ich beim Anwalt und bin daher doch recht zuversichtlich. Ich habe heute mal ein bisschen recherchiert und herausgefunden,
> [ edit]
> ...



hab ich im netz gefunden, sehr interessant...
hier die adresse zu einem beitrag der auch interessant ist
http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.de/?p=126&cp=20


----------



## stuzmann (12 September 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Warum nur willst du unbedingt eine  Brieffreundschaft gründen?  Lies dir doch mal diesen  Thread
> (und andere Threads) durch, wie wenig Sinn das macht.  Hast du keinen (virtuellen) Mülleimer?



weil mir die anwältin dort dazu geraten hat, deswegen


----------



## jupp11 (12 September 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



stuzmann schrieb:


> weil mir die anwältin dort dazu geraten hat, deswegen


Das muß sie generell als Anwältin. Sag ihr aber mal, dass sie sich hier, 
bei Netzwelt und anderen Foren und  bei den Verbraucherzentralen  
informiert, bevor sie solche wenig sinnvollen Ratschläge erteilt.


----------



## stuzmann (12 September 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

[noparse]http://debtandasset.de/profil.html[/noparse]
das ist D&A inkasso


----------



## kitty.kat (14 September 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



stuzmann schrieb:


> [noparse]http://debtandasset.de/profil.html[/noparse]
> das ist D&A inkasso



Hallo ihr!
Ich habe heute einen Brief von dem oben genannten Inkassobüro bekommen. Darin steht, dass ich bis zum 29.09.2007 den betrag in Höhe von 198 € überweisen soll, ansonsten wird der Vorgang an deren rechtsanwalt abgegeben usw., es war auch eine Überweisung dabei. Auch wenn ich mich schon durch zahlreiche Foren gekämpft habe, habe ich trotzdem noch Angst, dass was passieren könnte, wenn ich nicht zahle. Was meint ihr, soll ich diesen Brief ignorieren?
Bitte um Hilfe.


----------



## jupp11 (14 September 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



kitty.kat schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich mich schon durch zahlreiche Foren gekämpft habe, habe ich trotzdem noch Angst, dass was passieren könnte, wenn ich nicht zahle. Was meint ihr, soll ich diesen Brief ignorieren?


Wenn du dich durch diverse Foren "gekämpft" hast müßtest  du doch eigentlich 
mitbekommen haben, wie hohl diese Forderungen und Drohungen sind.  Einige Infolinks:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935
http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.de/2006/12/20/faq-internet-vertragsfallen/
http://www.vis.bayern.de/recht/handel/vertragsarten/abo-fallen.htm

http://www.vz-nrw.de/UNIQ118788594816495/link308612A.html
zwei Möglichkeiten:

 man  hat starke Nerven und  sitzt das aus. 
gerichtlich gehen die Knaben,  soweit  bekannt ist,  nicht vor. 
 Was als angebliche Erfolgsmeldungen und  Urteile verbreitet wird, sind Falschdarstellungen.
In den  beiden einzigen echten Prozessen  haben derartige  "Anbieter"  Schiffbruch erlitten. 
Konkret  würde es ohnehin erst bei einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=28338

 man will auf Nummer sicher gehen, dafür gibt es  den Brief der VBZ 
http://www.vz-nrw.de/mediabig/31922A.rtf
Ob der allerdings wirklich vor weiteren Belästigungs und Mahnschreiben schützt.
kann niemand  vorhersagen


----------



## lollpop (14 September 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

Q kitty. kat

Hab heute den gleichen Brief bekommen. Aber wie schon hier geschrieben wurde, denke ich das die bald aufgeben.

Mfg lollipop


----------



## kitty.kat (14 September 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

]

Ich hoffe, dass es wirklich nur bei diesen Drohbriefen bleibt und keine weiteren Maßnahmen eingeleitet werden.
Bis dahin muss ich mich versuchen zu beruhigen.


----------



## kitty.kat (14 September 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



lollpop schrieb:


> Q kitty. kat
> 
> Hab heute den gleichen Brief bekommen. Aber wie schon hier geschrieben wurde, denke ich das die bald aufgeben.
> 
> Mfg lollipop



D.h. du wirst auch nichts unternehmen?!


----------



## jupp11 (14 September 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



kitty.kat schrieb:


> ]Ich hoffe, dass es wirklich nur bei diesen Drohbriefen bleibt und keine weiteren Maßnahmen eingeleitet werden.


ich kenne keine 


kitty.kat schrieb:


> ]Bis dahin muss ich mich versuchen zu beruhigen.


Tu das


----------



## lollpop (16 September 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

@kitty.kat

Ja ich unternehme jetzt nichts mehr. Habe vor ein paar Wochen Widersprochen.Habe mich auf § 119 Anfectung wegen Irrtums berufen. Jetzt warte ich mal ab.

Gruß lollpop


----------



## seröga88 (17 September 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

hey leute

ich hab ein rießen problem, ich hab mich am 24.07.2007 um 14:22:11 Uhr bei feel free sms angemeldet weil ich dachte man könnte da eine sms kostenlos verschicken. ich hab mai die seite weng durchgelesen hab aber nicht bis ganz nach unten gescrollt hab halt gesehn das da stand free sms und kostenlose sms
dann hab ich miahc halt mal angemeldet und bin so reingefallen.

ich hab meine e mail nicht mal überprüft weil ich eine andere e mail adresse verwende hab ich da nicht mal nachgesehn.

da ich schön über 18 jahre bin kann ich denn vertrag nciht anfächten und auf minderjährig machen.

heut hab ich ein brief bekommen von einem inkassobüro "Dept&Asset inkasso" da verlangen sie das ich bis zum 28.09.2007 198,-- EUR statt den 144,-- EUR bezahlen muss wegen irgendwelchen bearbeitungsgebüren und mahngebühren.

aber ich hab noch nicht mal nen konkreten brief von denen erhalt dann kommt gleich was vom inkasso. das kann doc net sein das die feel free sms mitarbeiter dich nur über e mails mahnen.

ich bitte um rat bin jetzt ganz durcheinander und ich hab das geld nicht mal weil ich meine schule finanziehre und vor kurzem ein teures geschenk meiner freundin zum geburtstag gekauft habe

bitte kann mia jemand helfen

mfg sergej


----------



## sascha (17 September 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



> bitte kann mia jemand helfen



Klar. Lies dir einfach durch, was hier zum Thema geschrieben wurde.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700


----------



## Piratenbraut (17 September 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

Hallo ihr Mitgefangenen!

Also ich habe mich gleich bei 2 "kostenlosen" SMS-Seiten angemeldet... hab auch keinen Schimmer gehabt dass ich im Jahr 144 Euro zahlen soll...
Also Warnung an alle, die das lesen und sich noch nicht angemeldet haben:
Smsfreek und Feel-free-sms
Der Anbieter ist der Gleiche, wahrscheinlich hat er noch mehr dieser [...].
Lasst euch auf keinen Fall einschüchtern... ich habe bestimmt schon dutzende Mahnungen bekommen, heute sogar einen Inkassobrief... aber das lass ich mir nicht gefallen!
Ich werde jetzt gegen dieses Unternehmen eine Klage einreichen und ich kann euch raten, das auch zu machen... ich meine es sind schon relativ viele drauf reingefallen wenn ich mir das Forum so anschaue... und wenn wir alle gegen diese Abzocker aufrüsten, dann haben sie keine Chance! Ich meine es ist schon seltsam das mehr als 70 Leute gegen das selbe Unternehmen klagen, oder?
Also macht mit, stark bleiben und nicht nachgeben, das wird schon! Ich zahle denen keinen Cent, es ist schade ums Geld und ist [...]!

Dumm ist es schon, man hätte vorher die AGBs lesen sollen, aber geht es euch nicht auch so, dass ihr eigentlich erwartet hattet dass es wirklich kostenlose SMS sind und kein Jahresabo von 144 Euro? Wer erwartet das schon bei diesem Namen?
In beiden Namen steckt ein "Free" drin, das heißt für mich, kostenlos.:roll: Auch wenn es eine Internetseite ist, ist es verboten einen Namen zu benutzen, der falsche Angaben über die Angebote abgibt... sie ist gewerblich also ist das Pflicht!

Also nicht unterkriegen lassen... klagt gegen diese [...]!!!

Mfg
Piratenbraut

_[Einige Ausdrücke entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## jupp11 (17 September 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



Piratenbraut schrieb:


> Ich werde jetzt gegen dieses Unternehmen eine Klage einreichen





Piratenbraut schrieb:


> ... klagt gegen diese [...]!!!


und was für eine Art von Klage schwebt dir  vor?

würde dir dringend raten, das erstmal mit einer Verbraucherzentrale oder einem 
Anwalt zu besprechen und hier keine operative Hektik  zu verbreiten

PS: fehlt nur noch die S....klage ....

PPS:   echte Grundlageninformationen  von echten Juristen: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/forumdisplay.php?f=37
insbesondere zum Thema Abofallen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935


----------



## Piratenbraut (17 September 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

Hi!

Nun ja ich finds halt blöd dass so viele leute durch den Kram reingelegt werden, und finde halt die müssen weg, weil sonst fallen noch mehr auf die rein und zahlen noch! Das muss ja echt nicht sein oder?
Ich würde mal sagen eine Klage gegen arglistige Täuschung und Betrugsabsicht. 
Ok mein Beitrag war etwas undeutlich, geb ich zu... am besten wäre es wenn man sich an die Handelskammer wendet, hab ich schon getan, aber wenn sich nur einer meldet, nehmen die das denk ich mal nich so ernst.
Was mich schn arg wundert, die Verbraucherschutzzentrale unterstützt die Opfer nur indem sie Ratschläge und Musterbriefe anbietet, aber wie wärs die machen mal was gegen die [ edit] .. ich mein die verletzen ja schon den Datenschutz (IP-Adresse).
Und an die Minderjährigen noch ne kurze Info :
_
[unerlaubte Rechtsberatung editiert modinfo ] _

Aber trotzdem muss man dagegen was machen... und hoffe ein paar Leute von euch machen mit... einen Brief an die Handelskammer schreiben, das fällt schon auf wenn sich viele beschweren. Ich will auch keine Hektik machen, um Himmels Willen... ich will nur dass diese Typen drangekriegt werden!

Liebe Grüße,
Piratenbraut


----------



## jupp11 (17 September 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



Piratenbraut schrieb:


> Ich würde mal sagen eine Klage gegen arglistige Täuschung und Betrugsabsicht.


Das ist Strafrecht und  dafür brauchst du einen  Staatsanwalt, der mitspielt. 
Bisher hat das noch nicht sonderlich funktioniert. Wenn du Pech hast, 
wird man dir de facto  unterstellen gelogen zu haben.
http://www.onlinekosten.de/news/artikel/26731/0/Verfahren_gegen_Gebr%FCder_Schmidtlein_eingestellt
http://www.augsblog.de/2007/08/30/staatsanwaltschaft-1500-schmidtlein-opfer-haben-gelogen/


----------



## Piratenbraut (17 September 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

Werde mich auf jeden Fall mit der Staatsanwaltschaft in Flensburg in Verbindung setzen und das Ganze erläutern.
Und ich hab nich gelogen, weil ich hab das jetzt 3 Jahre lang in einer kaufmännischen Schule vorgekaut bekommen und auch in Gesetzbüchern nachgelesen... was die machen ist echt [......]

1. Es werden falsche Tatsachen angepriesen, wie z. B. auf Google wenn man den Namen der Seite eintippt, siehe hier:

_Feel Free SMS - Täglich 5 SMS versenden!Herzlich Willkommen, nach Ihrem ersten Login rechnen wir Ihnen 100 Gratis SMS | Freie SMS | SMS umsonst | FreeSMS | SMS kostenlos | Frei SMS | kostenlose ...
[noparse]www.feel-free-sms.com/[/noparse] - 9k - Im Cache - Ähnliche  _

2. Die Website des Anbieters betreibt gewerbliche Zwecke, der Name preist aber Leistungen an, die überhaupt nicht der Wahrheit entsprechen... 

"Feel Free SMS"- ich verstehe darunter: Kostenlose SMS... das englische Wort free steht im gewerblichem Zweck für kostenlos!
"Die Firma muss klar sein. Sie darf den Außenstehenden nicht über wesentliche geschäftliche Verhältnisse irreführen" § 18, Abs. 2 HGB
Auch wenn es eine Website ist, es ist ein Gewerbe, ein Unternehmen, und auch die müssen sich daran halten, es ist Handelsrecht!

3. Die AGBs sind nicht klar auf der Seite vertreten, vor allem recht und gut, ein Häkchen, wunderbar! Geschickt eingefädelt, aber seriöse Unternehmen machen es nicht auf diese Weise!

Nehmen wir zum Beispiel das Programm Firmen-Sms, ein Bekannter hat es auf seinem Computer, diese verlangen auch Geld, aber die Bedingungen sind klar auf dieser Seite ausgehandelt, und bevor man überhaupt SMS versenden kann, zahlt man!

Eine gute Seite, wo es SMS wirklich kostenlos gibt ist [noparse]http://www.sms-kostenlos.de/info.php[/noparse], ich kann es nur empfehlen, es ist wirklich kostenlos außer wenn ihr jetzt MMS versenden wollt, meine Bekannte hat das schon ein ganzes Jahr und Mahnungen sind nicht gekommen, es ist wirklich kostenlos!

Liebe Grüße,
Piratenbraut

_Wort aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Captain Picard (17 September 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



Piratenbraut schrieb:


> Werde mich auf jeden Fall mit der Staatsanwaltschaft in Flensburg in Verbindung setzen und das Ganze erläutern.


Ausgerechnet Bananen, Flensburg, eine  der  Hochburgen der "Kostenlosbranche" 

Viel  Glück!


----------



## Piratenbraut (17 September 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Ausgerechnet Bananen, Flensburg, eine  der  Hochburgen der "Kostenlosbranche"
> 
> Viel  Glück!



Ja wo den sonst, das ist der Ort wo die Gläubigerin ansässig ist, schau http://www.feel-free-sms.com/postadresse.php
Probieren kann mans ja mal, nix machen und da hocken will ich nich ich will wenigstens etwas dagegen tun.

Danke !


----------



## Captain Picard (17 September 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

Das ausgerechnet Bananen bezog sich hauptsächlich auf die STA Flensburg, 
die mehr als genau wissen müßte, was in Flensburg und dem hohen Norden Deutschlands 
 abgeht. Sonderlich willig hat sie sich bisher nicht gezeigt Strafanzeigen zu bearbeiten, 
aber es geschehen  ja vielleicht noch Zeichen und  Wunder...


----------



## Tan202 (18 September 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

ich habe auch erst mails/mahnungen von feel-free-sms bekommen und nun eine schriftliche mahnung vom inkassobüro debt&asset mit der aufforderung, insgesamt € 198 bis zum 26.9., zu zahlen.
ich werde nochmal den brief hinschicken, der von der verbraucherzentrale im internet hinterlegt wurde, (also, dass kein vertrage zustande gekommen ist, dass ich nicht zahlen werde etc.) und dann das ganze ignorieren und  hoffen, dass irgendwann schluss mit dem ganzen drama ist!!!


----------



## Woodcrusher (18 September 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

Eine Bekannte von mir hat sich auch in die Falle von free Sms locken lassen. Als die erste Mahnung kam, riet ich ihr, sofort zu schreiben, dass kein Vertrag zustande gekommen ist und dass per Einschreiben mit Rückschein. Jetzt kam ein Brief vom Inkassobüro debt&asset in dem behauptet wird, dass sie jetzt diese Forderungen eintreiben wollen.
Was ist jetzt der beste Weg? Warten, bis eine gerichtliche Mahnung kommt? Das wäre vielleicht wirklich das beste, dann würden diese [ edit]  Methoden endlich aktenkundig.


----------



## jupp11 (18 September 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



Woodcrusher schrieb:


> Jetzt kam ein Brief vom Inkassobüro debt&asset in dem behauptet wird, dass sie jetzt diese Forderungen eintreiben wollen.


Wie denn? 


Woodcrusher schrieb:


> Was ist jetzt der beste Weg? Warten, bis eine gerichtliche Mahnung kommt? .


Der kommt nicht, heißt übrigens gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=28338


Woodcrusher schrieb:


> Das wäre vielleicht wirklich das beste, dann würden diese [ edit]  Methoden endlich aktenkundig.


selbst wenn der höchst unwahrscheinliche Fall eines gerichtlichen Mahnbescheides 
eintreffen sollte,  spätetestens nach Rücksendung mit dem Kreuzchen wäre  der Spuk zu Ende


----------



## mars4 (18 September 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

Hallo!
Ich hab mir eure wertvollen Beiträge durchgelesen und bin um einiges beruhigter. Nur habe ich eine Frage, ich bin nicht auf die feel-freesms seite drauf gegangen, sondern auf die-freesms-seite.com. Aber soll auch zahlen. Ist das dann das selbe, oder ist das was anderes?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!!!

Eva


----------



## jupp11 (18 September 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



mars4 schrieb:


> Ist das dann das selbe, oder ist das was anderes?


Gehört zur  exakt selben Klasse  der "Kostenlosanbieter". Namen und  Content  sind austauschbar.


----------



## mars4 (18 September 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Gehört zur  exakt selben Klasse  der "Kostenlosanbieter". Namen und  Content  sind austauschbar.


Also dann auch nichts tun und abwarten bis die aufgaben?!


----------



## jupp11 (18 September 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

Den Rat darf ich dir  nicht geben, da es unerlaubte Rechtsberatung wäre. Wenn du die Threads hier durchliest, (nicht nur diesen) wirst du aber schnell erkennen, dass außer Drohungen nie was geschieht.


----------



## mars4 (18 September 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Den Rat darf ich dir  nicht geben, da es unerlaubte Rechtsberatung wäre. Wenn du die Threads hier durchliest, (nicht nur diesen) wirst du aber schnell erkennen, dass außer Drohungen nie was geschieht.


Ich danke dir vielmals!!! Du hast mir sehr viel weitergeholfen!!! Schöne Abend noch!


----------



## mars4 (18 September 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



mars4 schrieb:


> Ich danke dir vielmals!!! Du hast mir sehr viel weitergeholfen!!! Schöne Abend noch!


Ach eins würde mich noch interessieren: 
Aus welchen Gründen passiert nichts, den eigentlich steht es ja in den AGB's?!


----------



## jupp11 (18 September 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



mars4 schrieb:


> Aus welchen Gründen passiert nichts,


Weil diese "Unternehmen" sehr genau wissen, dass ihr sogenanntes 
 "Geschäftsmodell" einer  gerichtlichen Überprüfung nicht standhalten  würde.

Außerdem reichen ihnen die  30% User, die aus Unwissenheit und Verängstigung freiwillig zahlen.
 Warum sollen sie da ihr "Modell"  gefährden.


----------



## helli2804 (18 September 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

Hallo!

Ich habe vor wenigen Minuten zufällig meinen alten e-mail account wieder entdeckt und einige e-mails u.a. auch mit der mahnung von feel-free-sms gesehen.

Danach bin ich durch googlen auf diese Seite gestossen und möchte mich schon einmal im voraus bei den Moderatoren und andern Mitgliedern hier bedanken für ihre guten Tipps.

Habe auch viele der Beiträge dazu hier gelesen und auch die verschiedenen Links die von der Verbraucherzentrale z.b. herausgegeben werden durchgearbeitet. Bin mir auch eigentlich sehr sicher, dass mir rechtlich nichts passieren kann, nur habe ich wiederum zufällig gesehn dass ich mich bei feel free sms mit Peter Lustig angemeldet habe (aber keine Adressdaten hinterlegt), also lt paragraph ... so stands zumindestens wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe mit falschen angaben >> betrug vorsätzlich. Habe ich natürlcih nur gemacht nicht um das Unternehmen zu schädigen, sondern weil ich kein Bock auf Werbung etc. kommt. Im Prinzip haben sie wie bei anderen Fällen hier nur meine handynr und die e-mail und ich habe auch nirgendwo irgendwas von einem Vertrag gelesen. hab in aller Panik auch gleich meinen alten e-mail account gelöscht (was nicht weiter schlimm ist).

theoretisch kann ich nichts mehr von feel free sms empfangen (weder per brief noch per e-mail). wisst ihr ob ich dann auch rechtlich abgesichert bin (trotz das ich falschen namen vorsätzlcih angegben habe)?

mfg


----------



## kartoffelknödel (18 September 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



kitty.kat schrieb:


> Hallo ihr!
> Ich habe heute einen Brief von dem oben genannten Inkassobüro bekommen. Darin steht, dass ich bis zum 29.09.2007 den betrag in Höhe von 198 € überweisen soll, ansonsten wird der Vorgang an deren rechtsanwalt abgegeben usw., es war auch eine Überweisung dabei. Auch wenn ich mich schon durch zahlreiche Foren gekämpft habe, habe ich trotzdem noch Angst, dass was passieren könnte, wenn ich nicht zahle. Was meint ihr, soll ich diesen Brief ignorieren?
> Bitte um Hilfe.


hallo und "herzlichen glückwunsch" ich gehöre nämlich wie du zu den auserwählten die bis eben auch 29.9. diese nette summe von 190 und noch was euro zahlen soll (laut inkassobüro) mach ich aber nicht......ich will erst etwas gerichtliches sehen...ich glaube niccht ernsthaft daran dass ich was gerichtliches bekomme.....wir werden sehen.....bis dahin gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz ruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhig bleiben


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 September 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



mars4 schrieb:


> eigentlich steht es ja in den AGB?!


(Zitat augenschonend editiert)
Uneigentlich ist das aber zu undeutlich. Aber das wissen "die" "eigentlich", sodass es landläufig durchaus als "betrügerische Absicht" angesehen werden könnte, trotzdem mit großem Pipapo und Trulalabrimborium Forderungen zu stellen. Das war bei Dialern auch nicht viel anders. Ich würde mir eigentlich wünschen, dass das bewusste Beharren auf unberechtigten Forderungen den Betrugstatbestand erfüllt. Kleiner Traum von mir. "Rechnungsstellungsbetrug" nach §xy aka-aka-Gesetzbuch 



helli2804 schrieb:


> obwohl ich den falschen Namen vorsätzlich angegeben habe?


(Zitat augenschonend editiert) 
Nicht mit dem Vorsatz, Dir eine Leistung erschleichen zu wollen, oder? Eher mit dem "Vorsatz", für ein vermeintlich kostenloses Angebot Deine (wertvollen!) Daten nicht angeben zu wollen.


----------



## jupp11 (18 September 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



helli2804 schrieb:


> wisst ihr ob ich dann auch rechtlich abgesichert bin (trotz das ich falschen namen vorsätzlcih angegben habe)?


Falsche  Angaben bei einem Angebot das bewußt und  vorsätzlich als kostenlos verschleiert wird, sind irrelevant.
Eine Leistungserschleichung liegt dabei nicht vor.


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 September 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

Habt Ihr bei der Umfrage der Verbraucherzentralen schon mitgemacht?
http://www.telespiegel.de/news/07/1409-verbraucherzentrale-umfra.html


> Dabei sind die meisten dieser Verträge gar nicht gültig. Das wissen aber nicht alle User [Anmerkung: wohl aber die Rechnungssteller!], denen erst auffällt, dass sie in die Falle getappt sind, wenn sie eine aus dem vermeintlich kostenlosen Angebot resultierende Rechnung erhalten. Auch aus diesem Grund wehren sich viele Verbraucher nicht gegen die unseriösen Machenschaften und zahlen den angegebenen Betrag. Die, die das nicht tun wollen, werden häufig massiv unter Druck gesetzt und sollten sich im Zweifelsfall umgehend an eine der Verbraucherzentralen wenden.
> *Die fordern schon seit längerem härtere Strafen und engere Regeln für die dubiosen Geschäftemacher.*


Eben. Zum Beispiel eben "meinen" Straftatbestand "Rechnungslegungsbetrug", basierend beispielsweise auf dem dänischen Verbraucherschutz


> The Court agreed *that an invoice is misleading when it leaves a subscriber with the impression that he or she is obliged to pay even if this is not true.*


(_Das Gericht stimmte (der Ansicht) zu, dass eine Rechnung irreführend sei, wenn sie beim Empfänger den Eindruck erweckt, er oder sie wäre zur Zahlung verpflichtet, selbst wenn dies nicht zutrifft _)
(Hier: Verbraucherminsterium Dänemark vs. Nordic Media, zitiert nach der Studie des Bundesministeriums für Verbraucherschutz, siehe hier)

Ein solches Vorgehen müsste strafbar sein, wenn dem Rechnungssteller die Unberechtigtheit der Forderung bekannt ist - was für nahezu *alle* Abofallen gegeben ist. Es kann ja mal jemand einen entsprechenden Gesetzesentwurf vorlegen. Eine solche Petition würde ich sofort unterzeichnen. Die Juristen der Verbraucherzentralen haben sich dazu ja vielleicht schon Gedanken gemacht, oder?


----------



## mars4 (18 September 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Weil diese "Unternehmen" sehr genau wissen, dass ihr sogenanntes
> "Geschäftsmodell" einer  gerichtlichen Überprüfung nicht standhalten  würde.
> 
> Außerdem reichen ihnen die  30% User, die aus Unwissenheit und Verängstigung freiwillig zahlen.
> Warum sollen sie da ihr "Modell"  gefährden.


Vielen herzlichen Dank und gebt weiterhin soo schnell, soo tolle Tipps! Kann endlich wieder ruhig schlafen!!!


----------



## helli2804 (19 September 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

schönen schönen dank 

jetzt bin auch ich deutlich erleichterter*schweiß-von-der-stirn-wisch*

angenehmen tag noch


----------



## poizen (24 September 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

so, die nächste Oktave der Mahnorgie ist erklommen:
Heute hab ich einen Brief von einem sogenannten Anwalt von denen bekommen, wo mir nochmals nahegelegt wurde die 198 Euronen zu begleichen sonst würden sie zu gerichtlichen Maßnahmen greifen.

Das tolle daran war, das der Brief aussah wie ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid, erst nach Wenden des Briefes/Fake - Mahnbescheides sah ich, das es von einem Anwalt gekommen ist.
Ich denke, das viele Leute erstmal das Gruseln bekommen, wenn sie diesen Brief öffnen, da er ja auf den 1.ten Blick wie ein Mahnbescheid aussieht.

Ich für meinen Fall werd das Ding jedenfalls ignorieren - ich hoffe doch, liebe Mitgefangenen, ihr werdet das selbige tun.

Ich hab da eh nix zu befürchten - bin eh unpfändbar *rofl*

wollen wir mal sehen, wer da den längeren Atem hat.
mit was für abgef***ten Methoden die arbeiten ist schon nicht mehr feierlich 

gruß
poiZEN


----------



## Chrisvw87 (24 September 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

ich habe eine kurze frage darf das inkasso büro ein schufa eintrag machen wenn man nicht auf deren mails antwortet ?


----------



## poizen (24 September 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

SchuFa-Einträge dürfen doch nur gemacht werden, wenn IMHO das ganze rechtlich abgesegnet wurde, sprich Mahnbescheid o.ä. 
Ich weiss es auch nicht, darum würde mich diese Frage auch interessieren.....


----------



## Reducal (24 September 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



poizen schrieb:


> SchuFa-Einträge ... Ich weiss es auch nicht, darum würde mich diese Frage auch interessieren.....


Dann lies mal hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=36999


----------



## jupp11 (24 September 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

vor allem hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=36997


----------



## Engelbj_80X (24 September 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



seröga88 schrieb:


> hey leute


hallo das gleiche ist mir auch passiert und ich habe ach von denen einen brief erhalten ich mache nichts und berufe mich auf das urteil das bei der verbraucherzentrale vorliegt den dieses unternehmen ist nicht legal und somit sehen die kein geld von mir also lese dir hier mal alles durch dann merkts du das du nichts zu befürchten hast gruss engel


----------



## kitty.kat (24 September 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



lollpop schrieb:


> @kitty.kat
> 
> Ja ich unternehme jetzt nichts mehr. Habe vor ein paar Wochen Widersprochen.Habe mich auf § 119 Anfectung wegen Irrtums berufen. Jetzt warte ich mal ab.
> 
> Gruß lollpop



Sollte ich vielleicht auch einen Brief hinschicken, also einen Widerspruch? Oder kann ich es auch sein lassen und sehen was passiert?


----------



## deToto (24 September 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

Kuck doch was viele hier machen.....also ich hab mal einen hin geschickt. wie du es machst, musst du wissen.

Aber ich muss schon sagen, so die nächste Mahnorgie (Brief vom Anwalt) wird mein Herz bischen heftiger schlagen, aber nicht vor Freude :-?
Mal schauen....aber ich fühle mich hier sehr gut aufgehoben :-p


----------



## Engelbj_80X (24 September 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



lafille schrieb:


> hey leute
> 
> kurze frage! hab ja diesen Brief von der verbraucherzentrale an die Adresse in Flensburg geschickt, zeitgleich auch eine Kopie des Briefes mit Anhang an die Inkassofirma..............................die haben mir dann nen dicken Brief geschickt, hab den erst gestern bekommen, noch nicht reingeguckt, soll ich da nochmal drauf reagieren und denen vom Inkassobüro wieder nen Brief schicken? Oder eher ignorieren?
> 
> Jo das mit der Sammelklage wäre nicht schlecht, muss ich mal bei unserer Verbraucherzentrale fragen!


hallo bei einer sammelklage würde ich auch mitmachen denke das wäre das sinvollste teile mir mal mit ob das jetzt gestartet wird . gruss ENGEL


----------



## jupp11 (24 September 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



Engelbj_80X schrieb:


> hallo bei einer sammelklage würde ich auch mitmachen denke das wäre das sinvollste teile mir mal mit ob das jetzt gestartet wird .


Wen du schon zitierst solltest  du auch weiterlesen, sonst können  wir uns  alle hier das Posten sparen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=27882


> Immer wieder taucht hier der Vorschlag auf, es sollen sich mehrere User zusammentun
> und eine Sammelklage führen.
> Gleichmal vorweg. *Diesen Weg gibt es im deutschen Recht nicht.*


----------



## Engelbj_80X (24 September 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



Chrisvw87 schrieb:


> ich habe eine kurze frage darf das inkasso büro ein schufa eintrag machen wenn man nicht auf deren mails antwortet ?


hey CHRISVW 87 warum hast du mails bekommen von denen das ist ja mehr als merkwürdig ich habe einen brief erhalten aber darauf °°°°°°°°°°° ich gruss engel


----------



## Captain Picard (25 September 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Wen du schon zitierst solltest  du auch weiterlesen, sonst können  wir uns  alle hier das Posten sparen
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=27882


manchmal verliert  man hier die  Lust. Liest  ja eh keiner richtig


----------



## Albi123 (25 September 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

Hey. Also bei mir haben die jetzt aufgehört zu schreiben.
Hatten ja meine falsche Adresse, ihre letzte Email war, dass sich ab jetzt das Inkassobüro darum kümmert, aber von denen hab ich bis jetzt noch nichts gehört und das liegt auch schon mehr als 3 wochen zurück. also an alle, keine angst haben, einfach abwarten und relaxen =)


----------



## sascha (25 September 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



Albi123 schrieb:


> Hey. Also bei mir haben die jetzt aufgehört zu schreiben.
> Hatten ja meine falsche Adresse, ihre letzte Email war, dass sich ab jetzt das Inkassobüro darum kümmert, aber von denen hab ich bis jetzt noch nichts gehört und das liegt auch schon mehr als 3 wochen zurück. also an alle, keine angst haben, einfach abwarten und relaxen =)



Das Inkassobüro wird sich schon melden, keine Sorge. Das gehört schließlich zum fein abgestimmten Droh-Zirkus, mit dem diese Herrschaften ihr angeblich zustehendes Geld eintreiben wollen...


----------



## tanja.r (27 September 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

hallo leute,
wenn ihr dem ärger mit cube media, inkasso und "rechtsanwalt"  [ edit]  ein ende bereiten wollt lest bitte meinen artikel: http://forum.jugendnetz.de/showthread.php?p=4287 
und macht mit!!!!


----------



## tanja.r (27 September 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



sascha schrieb:


> Das Inkassobüro wird sich schon melden, keine Sorge. Das gehört schließlich zum fein abgestimmten Droh-Zirkus, mit dem diese Herrschaften ihr angeblich zustehendes Geld eintreiben wollen...


zu: feel-free sms
http://forum.jugendnetz.de/showthread.php?p=4287


----------



## Captain Picard (27 September 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



tanja.r schrieb:


> zu: feel-free sms
> http://forum.jugendnetz.de/showthread.php?p=4287


Korrekte Auskunft der VZ: gilt im Prinzip für jede  "kostenlos" Seite, wie auch hier  angemerkt.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=205053#post205053


----------



## tanja.r (29 September 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

B]Aus dem Schreiben des Rechtsanwalts v. B. an die Anwaltskammer Kiel[/B]

*Fettdrucke* wurden durch uns veranlasst.

Zitat:
"... Dem Schreiben war ein gerichtliches formular eines Vollstreckungsbescheids beigefügt, das sich ... erst nach mehrmaligem ansehen ... als Muster ... dargestellt hat.

...

Ich halte die Art und Weise der Auftragserfüllung ... für außerordentlich fragwürdig. Das Forderungsschreiben ... enthält keine ausführungen zum Forderungsgrund. Auch die höhe ... nicht nachvollziehbar aufgeschlüsselt. auf dem beigefügten V.-bescheid sind die wörter "Amtsgericht" und "V.-bescheid" hervorgehoben, sodass ... den eindruck einer amtlichen, vollstreckbaren Urkunde erwecken.

Meine Mandantin ... ist *21 Jahre alt *und befindet sich noch *in der Ausbildung.* Sie ist *rechtsunkundig *und darüber hinaus in *geschäftlichen Dingen unerfahren.* ...

Allem Anschein nach sind das Forderungsschreiben ... *bewusst so gestaltet*, dass dieser Irrtum ... entstehen kann. ...

Allem Anschein nach hat es der Kollege ... *bewusst darauf angelegt*, diesen Irrtum zu erwecken.

Ich halte die von dem Kollegen ... praktizierte Art und Weise ... für *unseriös,* *zumindest höchst zweifelhaft*. ... entspricht dieses Verhalten nicht den Geflogenheiten unseres Berufsstand ... ist dazu geeignet, ...Rechtsanwälte insgesamt in einem schlechten Licht erscheinen zu lassen. Herr ... nutzt das mit seinem Berufsstand verbundene Ansehen, die Autorität und die Seriösität dazu aus, ... angebliche Forderungen ... notfalls durch die Erreging eines Irrtums beizutreiben.", Zitat Ende.

grüsse, tanja und solaris

*Übrigens:* Ihr könnt auch selbst bei der Anwaltskammer nach deren Stand gegenüber den Anwaltsschreiben fragen: http://www.rak-sh.de/notare/notare.htm

_Name aus rechtlichen Gründen gekürzt. MOD/BR_


----------



## stuzmann (2 Oktober 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

der artikel ist sehr interessant, ich werde das weiter beobachten
ich habe mich inzwischen an eine anwältin gewandt, die mit vertragsrecht usw. vertraut ist. sie hat ein schreiben aufgesetzt und an das inkassobüro geschickt, seitdem haben die sich nicht mehr gemeldet. toitoitoi


----------



## tanja.r (2 Oktober 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

SEHR GUT!

die werden sich wohl nicht mehr bei dir melden, da sie genau wissen das ihre geschäfte nicht rechtmäßig sind. würden es mehr so wie du machen hätten die bald keine chance mehr. das wovor die nämlich am meisten angst haben ist, das sich *einzelne für ihr recht stark machen*. - *BRAVO!!!*

sofern du eine abschrift besitzt mail uns doch bitte was deine anwältin geschrieben hat. vieleicht nützt das auch anderen ihre angst abzulegen.

"GET UP, STAND UP!"

solaris


----------



## dvill (2 Oktober 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



tanja.r schrieb:


> vieleicht nützt das auch anderen ihre angst abzulegen


Das trifft es wohl. Abodrückerei ist ein Spiel mit der Angst von rechtlich Unerfahrenen. Wenn diese einfach nur begreifen würden, dass es keinen Grund für Angst gibt, würde die gewinnbringende Zahlerquote vermutlich bis zur Unwirtschaftlichkeit abschmelzen.


----------



## La_Chichita (4 Oktober 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

Hallo an alle!!!

bin auch leider betroffen von dieser blöden Seite, habe schon 3 Mahnungen erhlten und nun drohen sie mir mit:

- Mahnbescheid/Vollstreckungsbescheid
- Zwangsvollstreckung durch den Gerichtsvollzieher
- Pfändung Ihrer Bezüge, auch Arbeitslosengeld, Rente, Bankguthaben, Versicherungen usw.
- Abgabe der eidesstattlichen Versicherung (ehemals Offenbarungseid)
- Eintrag in die entsprechenden Schuldnerverzeichnisse

um ehrlich zu sein bin ich eine die vor denen irgendwie angst hat:roll:, habe es nämlich für 1 SMS genutzt habe aber nichts von den Kosten gelesen gehabt.


KANN MIR JEMAND WEITER HELFEN


----------



## jupp11 (4 Oktober 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

Nichts von dem, womit der Verein   droht,  ist je in die Tat umgesetzt worden  und wird es auch nicht.

Mehr ist dazu nicht zu sagen


----------



## La_Chichita (5 Oktober 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

OHH danke!!!

Heißt das also ich brauch mir keine sorgen zu machen???:smile:

MA wie weit gehen die den??? also Briefe habe ich noch net bekommen sondern nur via E-Mail!!!:roll:


----------



## jupp11 (5 Oktober 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



La_Chichita schrieb:


> also Briefe habe ich noch net bekommen sondern nur via E-Mail!!!:roll:


Wenn du keine  Adresse rausgegeben hat, wird es bei den albernen Mails bleiben. Kannst ja
 mal hier nachlesen, wie weit man das Spielchen treiben kann
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46796

Wie  die Seiten heißen ist völlig egal, die gehen alle nach demselbem Schema vor


----------



## La_Chichita (5 Oktober 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

ich habe eine falsche adressen gegeben nur mein meine handynr und geb-datum haben dir so zu sagen von mir


----------



## jupp11 (5 Oktober 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



La_Chichita schrieb:


> nur mein meine handynr und geb-datum haben dir so zu sagen von mir


Dann können sie dir ja zum Geburtstag gratulieren.  Im Ernst, damit können sie gar nichts anfangen.


----------



## La_Chichita (5 Oktober 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

ECHT, ohh klasse das es diese Seite von euch gibts, jetzt mal ehrlich die
bringen das Thema gut rüber, das man schiß von denen bekommt.

ABER DANK EUCH WEIß ICH JA JETZT BESCHEID!!!!!!!!:-D


----------



## stuzmann (6 Oktober 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

eigentlich hat sie das gleiche geschrieben wie ich, alsi zu denen was geschickt habe
wenn es wirklich einer haben will, muss er mir schon eine mail schreiben


----------



## lollpop (6 Oktober 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

Hallo Leute,

Hab heute einen Brief von einen Rechtsanwalt I. B. Bekommen, mit einen Muster von einen Gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid.Haben das noch mehr bekommen?
Ich denke die geben bald auf oder? Ich persönlich zahle auf jedenfall nicht und wenn wirklich lasse ich es bis zum Gerichtstermin kommen!

Gruß Lollpop


----------



## jupp11 (6 Oktober 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



lollpop schrieb:


> Hab heute einen Brief von einen Rechtsanwalt I. B. Bekommen, mit einen *Muster* von einen Gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid.


Solange es vom Anwalt als Muster kommt,  ist das nur eine  weitere Stufe auf der
 wurmstichigen Einschüchterungsleiter 

zu besichtigen (mit Erklärung) hier im Forum (seit über vier Jahren) 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=28338

schon zu Dialerzeiten wurde auf dieser  Taste des verstimmten Drohklaviers geklimpert


----------



## kitty.kat (6 Oktober 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

Hatte heute schon eine Vorahnung, als der Postbote etwas in den briefkasten eingeworfen hatte. Natürlich hatte ich recht, denn es ist ja auch schon langsam an der Zeit, dass sich jemand meldet, der wieder einmal auf die noch nicht bezahlte Forderung anspielt. Ich habe den Brief aufgemacht und er war vom Rechtsanwalt I.  B. mit dem Betreff: Mahnug, gerichtliche Maßnahmen. So was nun? Auf die nächste Stufe warten, ohne irgendwas zu unternehmen oder sollte ich vielleicht irgendein Schreiben rausschicken? Was würdet ihr machen?


----------



## jupp11 (6 Oktober 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



kitty.kat schrieb:


> Hatte heute schon eine Vorahnung, als der Postbote etwas in den briefkasten eingeworfen hatte. Natürlich hatte ich recht, denn es ist ja auch schon langsam an der Zeit, dass sich jemand meldet, der wieder einmal auf die noch nicht bezahlte Forderung anspielt. Ich habe den Brief aufgemacht und er war vom Rechtsanwalt I.  B. mit dem Betreff: Mahnug, gerichtliche Maßnahmen. So was nun? Auf die nächste Stufe warten, ohne irgendwas zu unternehmen oder sollte ich vielleicht irgendein Schreiben rausschicken? Was würdet ihr machen?





myself schrieb:


> Solange es vom Anwalt als Muster kommt,  ist das nur eine  weitere Stufe auf der
> wurmstichigen Einschüchterungsleiter
> 
> zu besichtigen (mit Erklärung) hier im Forum (seit über vier Jahren)
> ...


kann ich jetzt wohl als Dauerbrenner posten

PS: ist ungefähr so albern, wie wenn jemand mit dem Foto eines Revolvers droht


----------



## tanja.r (6 Oktober 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

hallo Leute,

haben heute Post von der Kieler Anwaltskammer bekommen. hatten unsere private Anfrage bezüglich deren Stellung wegen des Versendens von scheinbaren Gerichtspapieren bewusst allgemein gestellt.
deren Antwort: ohne namentliche Erwähnung des Anwalts können sie uns keine Auskunft erteilen - oder so.
schreiben denen jetzt nochmal mit Namensangabe. mal sehn was dann kommt.

wir machen weiter, denn es wird Zeit das deren, in unseren Augen krimminelles Verhalten, ein Ende gesetzt wird bevor noch mehr darauf reinfallen und aus ANGST zahlen.

DON`T FEAR, FEEL FREE!

grüsse

tanja & solaris

p.s. freuen uns über eure Berichte.


----------



## stuzmann (15 Oktober 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

am freitag hat sich das inkassobüro per sms gemeldet. echt lachhaft:roll:


----------



## kitty.kat (17 Oktober 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

Habe nach dem Brief vom Anwalt zu seiner Adresse einen Musterwiderspruch geschickt:


> ...Nach meiner Überzeugung habe ich keinen Vertrag mit Cube Media GmbH abgeschlossen. Sollten Sie anderer Meinung sein, so weisen Sie mir bitte nach, wann und wie es zu einer übereinstimmenden Willenserklärung kam, wie Sie mich gemäß den gesetzlichen Bestimmungen zum Fernabsatz belehrt haben und mich u.a. gemäß § 312e BGB, bzw. § 1 der BGB-Info VO informiert haben.
> 
> Vorsorglich fechte ich den angeblich abgeschlossenen Vertrag wegen arglistiger Täuschung an. Daneben widerrufe ich den geschlossenen Vertrag nach den maßgeblichen Vorschriften über Fernabsatzverträge. Außerdem erkläre ich auch vorsorglich die Anfechtung wegen eines Irrtums über den Inhalt der abgegebenen Willenserklärungen. ...


Heute kam eine Antwort, die sogar mit Kugelschreiber unterschrieben war, aber leider nur i.A., also hat es nicht der Anwalt unterschrieben. 

Der Inhalt:





> ...Sie haben sich auf der Seite feel-free-sms angemeldet...Durch Absenden der ersten sms haben Sie ein Angebot zum Abschluss eines 24monatigen Abo-Vertrages abgegeben...Vor Versendung der ersten sms muss ein Code eingegeben werden, der zuvor per sms übermittelt wurde....Bei Abschluss dieses Vertrages werden alle Kunden "deutlich" auf die Laufzeit und die Kosten hingewiesen.usw


Das deutlich habe ich jetzt in Anführungszeichen geschrieben, denn deutlich ist es für mich nicht gewesen.
Mal schauen was jetzt passieren wird.


----------



## Piratenbraut (18 Oktober 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



Engelbj_80X schrieb:


> hallo bei einer sammelklage würde ich auch mitmachen denke das wäre das sinvollste teile mir mal mit ob das jetzt gestartet wird . gruss ENGEL



also mein vater hat auf google.de eine Seite erstellt, wo er noch welche sucht... ich weiß leider nicht ob er es durchzieht, aber wenn sich viele melden, wer weiß?!
http://groups.google.de/group/guenter?hl=de&lnk=srg
also wer Interesse hat, der meldet sich einfach mal ^^

Bei der Staatsanwaltschaft hab ich bisher noch nicht angerufen, hatte im Moment nicht so viel Zeit aber ich versuchs wenn ich dran denk ^^
Ich wär eher für ne Sammelklage vielleicht bewirkt sie ja was. Naja mal schauen wer sich so meldet ^^. Es ist eure Entscheidung ich mach hier keine Hektik ^^

Also bis denne
Piratenbraut


----------



## dieter_w (18 Oktober 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



Piratenbraut schrieb:


> Ich wär eher für ne Sammelklage vielleicht bewirkt sie ja was.


Prima. Aber vorher folgendes lesen: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=27882


----------



## sascha (19 Oktober 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



dieter_w schrieb:


> Prima. Aber vorher folgendes lesen: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=27882



So ist es. Sammelklagen gibts in Deutschland gar nicht. Daher wird sie nichts bewirken können. :-?


----------



## Goofy (22 Oktober 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

Hallo!
Meine Schwester hatte zuerst eine Rechnung von 144,- bekommen.
Sie sagte denen,sie wolle nicht zahlen.
Daraufhin machten sie einen Vorschlag über eine Ratenzahlung von 30,-. 
Sie ignorierte diesen Vorschlag.
Dann kam noch eine als "letzte Mahnung" bezeichnete Meldung.
Meine Schwester hat sich danach in diesem Forum erkundigt und die Geschichte auf den Rat einiger User hin weiterhin ignoriert. 
Nach längerer Zeit kam dann ein Brief von einem Inkasso-Büro. 
Dann ist sie wieder ins Forum hier und glaubte sich beruhigt. 
Jetzt kam eine weitere Mahnung vom Inkasso-Büro,angeheftet ein Musterbrief vom Amtsgericht. 

Wie soll man nun reagieren? 
Weiterhin ignorieren?


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Oktober 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



Goofy schrieb:


> Jetzt kam eine weitere Mahnung vom Inkasso-Büro,angeheftet ein Musterbrief vom Amtsgericht.
> 
> Wie soll man nun reagieren?
> Weiterhin ignorieren?


Ein Musterbrief ist, wie der Name sagt,  ein Muster *ohne*  Wert... 
(eine  ganz billige Masche um User zu verunsichern)  ansonsten:  
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511


----------



## sascha (22 Oktober 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



> Jetzt kam eine weitere Mahnung vom Inkasso-Büro,angeheftet ein Musterbrief vom Amtsgericht.



Kannst du den einscannen  und hier reinstellen als Anhang? Wäre wichtig zu sehen.

Danke!


----------



## mars4 (23 Oktober 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



sascha schrieb:


> Kannst du den einscannen  und hier reinstellen als Anhang? Wäre wichtig zu sehen.
> 
> Danke!


Hallo!
Ich habe nun auch eine Mahnung vom Inkassobüro bekommen. Nun wollte ich fragen, wie lange die noch solche Mahnungen schreiben?! Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen, wann die aufgeben?
Danke für eure Hilfe und ich könnte auch die Mahnung reinstellen, wenns weiterhilft?!
Liebe Grüße


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Oktober 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



mars4 schrieb:


> Nun wollte ich fragen, wie lange die noch solche Mahnungen schreiben?! Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen, wann die aufgeben?


Dafür gibt es keine allgemeinverbindlichen Werte. Manche geben relativ schnell auf, andere
 belästigen User (mit Unterbrechungen) über viele Monate 


mars4 schrieb:


> ich könnte auch die Mahnung reinstellen, wenns weiterhilft?!


 Mahnungen sind  nicht so interessant sondern der "Musterbrief vom Amtsgericht"


----------



## kaisinho (23 Oktober 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

Hallo,

wenn mir einer einen Tipp gibt, wie ich ein gescanntes Bild (in diesem Falle einen Mahnbescheid) hier einstellen kann, werde ich es gerne tun.


Gruß

kaisinho


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Oktober 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



kaisinho schrieb:


> wenn mir einer einen Tipp gibt, wie ich ein gescanntes
> Bild (in diesem Falle einen Mahnbescheid) hier einstellen kann, werde ich es gerne tun.


geht erst ab 25 Postings. Ist es ein  *gerichtlicher* Mahnbescheid?
den gibt es im Forum hier:  
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=28338
Mahnungen sind uninteressant, das ist nur leeres Gewäsch der "Kostenlosanbieter"
Was noch von Interesse wäre ist der


> Musterbrief vom Amtsgericht.


----------



## sascha (23 Oktober 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



kaisinho schrieb:


> wenn mir einer einen Tipp gibt, wie ich ein gescanntes Bild (in diesem Falle einen Mahnbescheid) hier einstellen kann, werde ich es gerne tun.
> 
> Gruß
> kaisinho


Kannst ihn mir auch gerne als Scan per Mail schicken, dann stell ich ihn anonymisiert rein.


----------



## kaisinho (23 Oktober 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

Es handelt sich um einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid in Form eines Musters. Das Formular wurde von Herrn B.  komplett ausgefüllt um dem ganzen Schreiben noch ein wenig mehr Nachdruck zu verleihen. Selbstverständlich ist noch kein Amtsgericht, sowie Aktenzeichen darauf enthalten, außerdem fehlt die Unterschrift des Rechtspflegers.
Wenn ich eine E-Mailanschrift von jemandem bekomme der es hier einstellen kann, werde ich es demjenigen gerne zusenden um es hier zu veröffentlichen.


Gruß

kaisinho


----------



## technofreak (23 Oktober 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

hast PN, schick es mir


----------



## kaisinho (23 Oktober 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

Hallo,

Scan ist unterwegs. Für mich ist es einfach nicht nachvollziehbar, wie Herr B., trotz das ein Verfahren gegen ihn bzw. die nShiftworx GmbH bei der Staatsanwaltschaft in Hamburg anhängig ist, einfach mit ihren Einschüchterungsversuchen weitermachen. Bin einmal gespannt, was als nächstes kommt. Soweit ich bisher mitlesen konnte gingen sie noch nicht weiter wie bis zum Mustermahnbescheid, oder irre ich mich da:roll:


Gruß

Kaisinho


----------



## technofreak (23 Oktober 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

Scan eingestellt. Ist schon putzig, was sich der RA B. hat einfallen lassen 



kaisinho schrieb:


> Soweit ich bisher mitlesen konnte gingen sie noch nicht weiter wie bis zum Mustermahnbescheid, oder irre ich mich da:roll:


Nö, wie sollten sie auch. Ist ungefähr so beeindruckend wie die (schlechte) Kopie eines Strafzettels


----------



## dvill (23 Oktober 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



kaisinho schrieb:


> Soweit ich bisher mitlesen konnte gingen sie noch nicht weiter wie bis zum Mustermahnbescheid, oder irre ich mich da:roll:


Das sieht so aus, als wenn man sich bei der Adresse vertan hat. Das Ding muss zum Amtsgericht. Umschlag nehmen, Mustermahnbescheid rein und beim Amtsgericht einwerfen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Oktober 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

D&A Debt & Asset Management GmbH Grasweg 35 24118 Kiel Tel. 0431-70977** Geschäftsführer: xxxxxx HRB 8195 KI Amtsgericht Kiel .

Aber der hat sie schon noch alle, der B?
dvills Vorschlag ist klasse - Ans Amtsgericht damit.


----------



## kaisinho (24 Oktober 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



dvill schrieb:


> Das sieht so aus, als wenn man sich bei der Adresse vertan hat. Das Ding muss zum Amtsgericht. Umschlag nehmen, Mustermahnbescheid rein und beim Amtsgericht einwerfen.




Ich weiss nicht, ob dies viel bringen würde. Ich habe mir vor 3 Wochen richtig Mühe gegeben und alle angeblich abgeschlossenen Verträge mit smsfree100.de sowie die darauffolgenden Mahnungen, Inkassoschreiben, meine Widersprüche, eine Hardcopy der Internetseite bei meiner Registrierung etc. kopiert und an die Staatsanwaltschaft nach Hamburg gesandt. Habe noch nicht einmal eine Eingangsbestätigung erhalten. Scheint also auch nicht allzuviel zu bringen. Am Montag habe ich wieder einen Termin bei meiner Verbraucherzentrale. Mal sehen, was die mir jetzt empfehlen. Angeblich habe ich lt. "Mahnbescheid" nur noch 14 Tage Zeit zum bezahlen. 
Wenn smsfree100.de dann nicht weitergehen, würden sie meines Erachtens noch mehr an der Glaubwürdigkeit ihres Handelns sprich Versand von Mahnungen und Einschaltung von Inkassounternehmen verlieren.


Gruß

Kaisinho


----------



## Captain Picard (24 Oktober 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



kaisinho schrieb:


> Wenn smsfree100.de dann nicht weitergehen, würden sie meines Erachtens noch mehr an der Glaubwürdigkeit ihres Handelns sprich Versand von Mahnungen und Einschaltung von Inkassounternehmen verlieren.


Man kann nicht verlieren, was man nie besessen hat.


----------



## kaisinho (24 Oktober 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

Aber die müssen doch damit rechnen, dass es sozusagen "die Runde macht", dass nach einer Mahnbescheiddrohung nicht mehr passiert. Also werden wohl keine auf ihre Seite reingefallenen User mehr zahlen und somit diese Einnahmequelle versiegen.

Würden sie aber ein Example statuieren, d.h. es nur einmal mit einem echten gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid durchziehen, dürfte dies mit Sicherheit zu einer Zahlungswelle der Betroffenen führen. Auch ich, der bisher nicht im Geringsten an eine Zahlung des geforderten Betrages gedacht hat, würde danach echt ins Grübeln geraten.
Deshalb bin ich ständig im I-Net auf der Lauer nach einem echten Mahnbescheid, der vom Gericht erlassen wurde. Oder noch schlimmer, einem Vollstreckungsbescheid:wall:.
Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass DIE jetzt einfach aufhören werden.


Gruß

Kaisinho


----------



## dieter_w (24 Oktober 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



kaisinho schrieb:


> Angeblich habe ich lt. "Mahnbescheid" nur noch 14 Tage Zeit zum bezahlen.


Du meinst lt. "Mustermahnbescheid".
Inwieweit dieser (wie hier veröffentlicht), gültig und rechtskräftig ist, wäre wohl erst noch zu klären. 



> Aber die müssen doch damit rechnen, dass es sozusagen "die Runde macht", dass nach einer Mahnbescheiddrohung nicht mehr passiert. Also werden wohl keine auf ihre Seite reingefallenen User mehr zahlen und somit diese Einnahmequelle versiegen.


Und wenn sich nur angenommen 10 ... 20 % der Betroffenen hier im Forum treffen und schlau machen, bleiben immer noch genügend übrig, die deren "Geschäftsmodell" (möglicherweise) finanzieren.


----------



## kaisinho (24 Oktober 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



dieter_w schrieb:


> Du meinst lt. "Mustermahnbescheid".
> Inwieweit dieser (wie hier veröffentlicht), gültig und rechtskräftig ist, wäre wohl erst noch zu klären.



Natürlich Mustermahnbescheid. Allerdings ist auf dieser letztmaligen Zahlungsaufforderung eine Frist von 14 Tagen benannt. Danach wollen sie sozusagen das Muster in einen echten Umwandeln. Bisher haben sie alle Drohungen und Terminfestsetzungen wahr gemacht, d.h. Mahnungen, Inkassobriefe etc. kamen genau nach der anberaumten Frist zu mir nach Hause.
Also was soll sie daran hindern dies nun ebenfalls zu tun?


Gruß

Kaisinho


----------



## Captain Picard (24 Oktober 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



kaisinho schrieb:


> Aber die müssen doch damit rechnen, dass es sozusagen "die Runde macht", dass nach einer Mahnbescheiddrohung nicht mehr passiert. Also werden wohl keine auf ihre
> Seite reingefallenen User mehr zahlen und somit diese Einnahmequelle versiegen.


Leider gibt es genügend uninformierte User, die für den geschätzten durchschnittlichen 
"Grundverdienst" von ca 10-30 Prozent der Betroffenen sorgt. Furcht und Unwissenheit sorgen leider dafür. 


kaisinho schrieb:


> Würden sie aber ein Example statuieren, d.h. es nur
> einmal mit einem echten gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid durchziehen, dürfte dies mit
> Sicherheit zu einer Zahlungswelle der Betroffenen führen.


Was heißt durchziehen? Ein  Kreuzchen reicht und  die Herrschaften müssten
 sich entscheiden, ob sie es wirklich durchziehen wollen oder nicht. Dann 
kommt erst die Stunde der Wahrheit und  das scheuen sie wie der Teufel das 
Weihwasser.  Warum sollten sie das Risiko eingehen?  Bekomme  immer wieder den 
Eindruck, dass das "Geschäftsprinzip" nicht verstanden wird. Mit regulären  Geschäften
 hat das nicht das geringste zu tun. Von dem Gedanken muß man sich freimachen.


----------



## kaisinho (24 Oktober 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

Aber warum unternimmt dann unsere Regierung bzw. die Justiz nicht diese Fälle und unterbindet es. Oder ist es etwas legal, darauf zu hoffen, dass einige Wenige (also 10-30%) drauf reinfallen und einfach bezahlen?

Gruß

kaisinho


----------



## Captain Picard (24 Oktober 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



kaisinho schrieb:


> Also was soll sie daran hindern dies nun ebenfalls zu tun?


Die Frage habe ich bereits beantwortet. Bisher waren  das nichts als leere Drohungen 
Selbst wenn der echte Mahnbescheid käme, was ich noch immer stark bezweifle, so what?

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=28338


> Man beachte auch die Belehrung am Ende des Dokuments:
> 
> "*Das Gericht hat nicht geprüft, ob dem Antragsteller der Anspruch zusteht.*"





kaisinho schrieb:


> Oder ist es etwas legal, darauf zu hoffen, dass einige Wenige
> (also 10-30%) drauf reinfallen und einfach bezahlen?


Bisher leider ja und   so wie es aussieht, wird es so bleiben. Die Regierung sieht keinen Handlungsbedarf.

Der zuständige Minister hat außer gelegentlichen frommen Sprüchen nichts  zur Änderung   beigetragen.


----------



## kaisinho (24 Oktober 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antworten. Ich kam wirklich nach Erhalt des Mustermahnbescheides ins Grübeln, zumal mittlerweile die Forderungen immense Höhen angenommen haben und es noch teuerer werden könnte. Aber vielleicht ist das wirklich die Absicht, nochmals ein paar Prozent zum Bezahlen zu bewegen. 
Ich bleibe also weiterhin stur

Viele Grüße

kaisinho


----------



## blowfish (24 Oktober 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



kaisinho schrieb:


> Aber warum unternimmt dann ...die Justiz nicht diese Fälle


Ich habe mal bewußt die staatlichen Stellen heraus gelassen. Die haben die Möglichkeit entsprechende Gesetze zu schaffen und dann kann die Justiz tätig werden.
Vom Normalbürger wird der Unterschied von zivilen und strafrechtlichen Sachverhalten nicht verstanden.
Bei einer strafrechtlichen Verfolgung müssen gerichtsverwertbare Beweise geschaffen werden und das ist mit einer Aussage (ich fühle mich betrogen) nicht getan. Betrug ist halt nur vorsätzlich möglich. Wenn der Betreiber aber sagt, hätte der User richtig gelesen, hätte er den Kostenhinweis gesehen.
Für einen kostenpflichtigen Vertrag reicht diese Aussage jedoch nicht. Dazu gibt es genügend Grundsatzurteile. Ist aber wieder Zivilrecht.


----------



## Nicko1998 (24 Oktober 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

War doch alles "nur ein Versehen" :lol:

http://forum.jugendnetz.de/showpost.php?p=4502&postcount=25


> Ich hatte mich wegen des Schreibens des Rechtsanwalt I.  B. an die zuständige Rechtsanwaltskammer in Schleswig-Holstein gewendet. Diese hat von Herrn B.  eine Stellungnahme angefordert, die mir inzwischen vorliegt.
> 
> Zu Beginn betreibt er Aufklärung, lenkt ab *und streitet ab, dass das Schreiben, dass er meiner Tochter gesendet hat, mit dem "Vollstreckungsbescheid" nach außen gefaltet (so dass man ihn beim Öffnen des Umschlages als erstes sieht) verpackt war. Er behauptet, sollte es so gewesen sein, könnte es sich nur um ein Versehen gehandelt haben.*



Seltsam ist nur, dass es sehr, sehr viele derartiger Versehen gibt.


----------



## Tan202 (24 Oktober 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

Hallo allerseits,

habe vor ein paar Tagen auch dieses schöne Mahnschreiben mit Muster des gerichtlichen Mahnbescheids auf der Rückseite.
Wie man hier ja lesen kann, wird es niemals zum "echten" Mahnbescheid kommen.
Ich muss bis 31.10. zahlen, ist bei jemandem von euch dieser Zeitraum schon verstrichen? Kam nochmal was vom Anwalt I.  B. ?

Tanja


----------



## sascha (24 Oktober 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



> Ich muss bis 31.10. zahlen, ist bei jemandem von euch dieser Zeitraum schon verstrichen? Kam nochmal was vom Anwalt I. B. ?



Was soll da kommen? :juggle:


----------



## Martina1984 (8 November 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

Hallo bin auch auf diesen Mist reingefallen.
Das war im August. Ich war damals so blöd und hab gezahlt, wusste nicht was ich machen sollte und hatte totale Angst, weil die mir so Druck gemacht haben.
Ich lass mich da immer ziemlich schnell einschüchtern. :wall::wall::wall:
Bin froh, dass hier soviele Beiträge darüber sind.
Dadurch werde ich zumindest die 144 Euro nicht nochmal nächstes Jahr zahlen.
Zumindest das hab ich jetzt kapiert.


----------



## Captain Picard (8 November 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



Martina1984 schrieb:


> Bin froh, dass hier soviele Beiträge darüber sind.


Der ist der wichtigste 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511


----------



## Martina1984 (8 November 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

Der Beitrag beantwortet fas alle meiner Fragen.


----------



## kaisinho (10 November 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

Hallo allerseits,

es geschehen noch Zeichen und Wunder. Nachdem ich ein Muster eines Mahnbescheides bekam (hatte Mahnungen, Inkasso etc. alles schon hinter mir) raffte ich mich nochmals auf um die Verbraucherzentrale aufzusuchen. Dort musste ich dem Sachbearbeiter eine Vollmacht unterschreiben, worin ich die Verbraucherzentrale ermächtigte, meine Interessen zu vertreten.

Danach fertigte die Verbraucherzentrale ein Schreiben und schickte es an unseren gemeinsamen Freund I.B. .

Nach nur 4 Tagen bekam ich folgendes Schreiben:

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

ich bedanke mich für die Übersendung Ihres Schreibens vom 29.10.2007. Es ist hier unverständlich, wieso Herr W.K (das bin ich) den Vertrag rechtzeitig widerrufen hat, sich jedoch weder bei meiner Mandantin noch bei mir gemeldet hat, als er die Mahnungen erhielt.

Ich habe den Vorgang nach Rücksprache mit meiner Mandantin ohne Anerkennung einer Rechtspflicht meinerseits eingestellt. Meine Mandantin wird in dieser Angelegenheit keine weiteren Forderungen an Herrn K. stellen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

I.B.
Rechtsanwalt


Ich musste wirklich lachen, als ich dies lass, hatte ich doch bei den Rechungen die ich bekam sofort widerrufen und bei jeder Mahnung das Inkassbüro bzw. smsfree angeschrieben (belegbar mit Einschreiben/Rückschein). In diesem Schreiben wird es so hingestellt, dass es gar nicht soweit gekommen wäre hätte ich...blah, blah, blah.

Ich kann also nur jedem empfehlen, die Verbraucherzentrale aufzusuchen und auf gar keinen Fall zu bezahlen.
Außerderm war unser saarl. Staatssekretär des MDI sehr angetan von der Tatsache, dass mir das letzte Schreiben, welchem ein fast vollständig ausgefülltes Musterschreiben beilag und welches so an mich versandt wurde, dass in dem Briefkuverfenster "zufällig" der Mahnbescheid herausragte. Ich musste sogar deshalb dort nochmals vorstellig werden und man versprach mir, dass man deswegen mit Sicherheit gegen diesen Herrn etwas unternehmen wollte.

Lasst euch nicht unterkriegen und vielen Dank an alle, die mit diesem Forum und den Beiträgen für Licht im Dunkeln gesorgt haben.

Gruß

Kaisinho


----------



## dvill (10 November 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



kaisinho schrieb:


> Außerderm war unser saarl. Staatssekretär des MDI sehr angetan von der Tatsache, dass mir das letzte Schreiben, welchem ein fast vollständig ausgefülltes Musterschreiben beilag und welches so an mich versandt wurde, dass in dem Briefkuverfenster "zufällig" der Mahnbescheid herausragte.


Kein Wunder, so was sieht man auch nicht alle Tage.

Sehr angetan würde auch die örtlich zuständige Rechtsanwaltskammer sein. Die hören gerne von ihren Mitgliedern.

Ich glaube auch, unser Sascha sammelt Spitzenleistungen dieser Art.


----------



## AtzeLP (12 November 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

also ich hab mich bei deine free sms page angemeldet!
ich habe Keine ADresse angegeben!
nur handynummer!
Hab gerade eine Manhungs SMs bekommen das mir eine mahnungs email entgangen wäre!
Und dass sie ein inkassobüro einschalten oder sowas!
1. ich habe die email adresse gelöscht dieses postfach gibts nciht mehr!
ich weiss nciht ob da noch was kommt oder nciht hat einer schonmal das glecihe durchgemacht?

nach der SMS
kam da ncoh was?
man bedenke habe keine Adresse angegeben!
ich hab ein vertrags handy!

Kann mir jemadn sagen auf was ihc mich vorfreuen :cry: kann?


----------



## mars4 (12 November 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

Hallo, 
hab eine Mahnung bekommen. Es war mal ein Tread, dass man sich melden sollte, wenn man sowas bekommt. Ich kann es gerne online stellen, wenn ihr es braucht. 
Ich denke ich werde auf jeden fall nix bezahlen und auch so nix weiter unternehmen. Bin ja auch in Schweden und die Post bekommen nur meine Eltern... von dem her seh ich dass nur via email und da stresst es mich nicht so arg. 
Grüße


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 November 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



mars4 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hab eine Mahnung bekommen. Es war mal ein Tread, dass man sich melden sollte, wenn man sowas bekommt. Ich kann es gerne online stellen, wenn ihr es braucht.


Da ging es wohl eher um einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/show...ighlight=gerichtliche+mahnbescheid#post204157


----------



## mars4 (12 November 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

Ah und noch eine Frage zu dem "Kreuzchen" wovon auf dieser hervorragenden Seite gesprochen wird: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511
Muss ich dieses nur beim gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid setzten oder beim "anderen" Mahnbescheid auch?!


----------



## AtzeLP (12 November 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

Bekomm ich mal eine Antwort bitte?

bin voll am verzweifeln 
ich zitire mal die Mahnungs SMS :

von: +2348020000822

"Eine Mahung von deine-freesms-page.com ist in ihrem eMail-Postfach eingegangen! Wir bitten um Erledigung, sonst übergeben wir die Forderung an unser inkassobüro!"

Mein Problem ist ich kann keine Email lesen, da ich meine email adresse gelöscht habe!

Somit können "Die" mich nur über mein Handy erreichen!

Auch meine ADresse habe ich nicht angegeben irgendeine andere!
Jetzt bekomm ich so ne SMS und weiss nicht was ich machen soll!
Können die meine Adresse einlesen oder mir post nach Hause schicken??
"Die" haben nur meine Handy nummer und eine nicht vorhandene email adresse!

Bitte um eine Antwort!

wer hat das schon erlebt!

Was kommt noch auf mich zu wenn man beachtet das die nur meine handy nummer haben!

Bitte!

die internethomepage war: [noparse]www.deine-freesms-page.com[/noparse]

Danke schonmal im voraus :wall:

:cry:


----------



## dvill (12 November 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

Individuelle Rechtsberatung ist hier per Gesetz verboten. Lesen hilft

http://www.vzhh.de/~upload/rewrite/TexteTelekommunikation/AbofallenimInternet.aspx


----------



## AtzeLP (12 November 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

ja ich will ja nur Wissen, 
ob die mir etwas nach hause schicken können ohne angaben von mir zu haben außer meiner handy nummer?


----------



## Niclas (12 November 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

extrem unwahrscheinlich


----------



## AtzeLP (12 November 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



Niclas schrieb:


> extrem unwahrscheinlich



Sicher?

Okay danke!
Das beruhigt mich jetzt!

"der Internetbetrug ist ne alte leier,
trotzdem geht sie mir auf die  Eier!"

naja  dann knan ich mich ja zurücklehnen!
Ich wäre voll in den ° ° ° ° ° ge ° ° ° ° °, wenn die mir so eine ver° ° ° ° ° ° ° Brief schicken würden!


----------



## sascha (12 November 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



AtzeLP schrieb:


> Sicher?
> 
> Okay danke!
> Das beruhigt mich jetzt!
> ...



Warum? Es gibt elektronische Mülleimer und es gibt echte Mülleimer. So what?


----------



## mars4 (13 November 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



mars4 schrieb:


> Ah und noch eine Frage zu dem "Kreuzchen" wovon auf dieser hervorragenden Seite gesprochen wird: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511
> Muss ich dieses nur beim gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid setzten oder beim "anderen" Mahnbescheid auch?!



Äh ja, muss ich jetzt den nicht gerichtlichen auch zurückschicken oder nicht, hab das nämlich nicht so ganz verstanden?!


----------



## Nicko1998 (13 November 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



mars4 schrieb:


> Äh ja, muss ich jetzt den nicht gerichtlichen auch zurückschicken oder nicht


Es gibt nur den "gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid" oder die "Mahnung" der Betreiber bzw. deren Inkassoanwalt I.B.

Mit dem Kreuz zu versehen und zurückzuschicken wäre nur der Anhang eines "echten" gerichtlichen Mahnbescheides (kommt mit gelber Zustellungsurkunde).

Alles andere sind nur plumpe Einschüchterungsversuche.

Lag dem Schreiben, welches du vom Inkassoanwalt erhieltest, etwa ein ausgefüllter "Muster-Mahnbescheid" bei? Das wäre interessant zu wissen, denn lt. Inkassoanwalt ist das in einigen Fällen nur "aus Versehen" :lol: passiert.

Für diese "Versehen" interessiert sich nämlich inzwischen auch die Anwaltskammer Schleswig-Holstein


----------



## Niclas (13 November 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Mit dem Kreuz zu versehen und zurückzuschicken wäre nur der Anhang eines "echten" gerichtlichen Mahnbescheides (kommt mit gelber Zustellungsurkunde).


so sieht ein echter aus, den von den im Forum betroffenen noch nie jemand in Natur gesehen hat
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=28338


----------



## AtzeLP (13 November 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Es gibt nur den "gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid" oder die "Mahnung" der Betreiber bzw. deren Inkassoanwalt I.B.
> _Fullquote gekürzt _


Meine Eltern hba iom Mom seehhhr viel Stress mit denen... die bringen mich um wenn was nach hasue kommt!


----------



## katzenjens (13 November 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

Meine Güte,

erzähl Deinen Eltern, was passiert ist und verweise sie auf das Forum hier. Dann gibts keinen Stress mehr und die Angst ist auch wech...

Wenn Du minderjährig bist, isses eh egal, da Deine Eltern einem Vertrag zustimmen müssten, damit er gilt.

Alles andere ist Bullshit.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## mars4 (13 November 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Lag dem Schreiben, welches du vom Inkassoanwalt erhieltest, etwa ein ausgefüllter "Muster-Mahnbescheid" bei? Das wäre interessant zu wissen, denn lt. Inkassoanwalt ist das in einigen Fällen nur "aus Versehen" :lol: passiert.
> 
> Für diese "Versehen" interessiert sich nämlich inzwischen auch die Anwaltskammer Schleswig-Holstein



Hallo, 
ja, ein Muster-Mahnbescheid lag dem Schreiben bei. Brauchst du den?


----------



## Nicko1998 (13 November 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



mars4 schrieb:


> ein Muster-Mahnbescheid lag dem Schreiben bei. Brauchst du den?


Ich sicher nicht, aber vielleicht die Rechtsanwaltskammer Schleswig-Holstein - zusammen mit einem entsprechenden Beschwerdeschreiben von dir.


----------



## dvill (13 November 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



mars4 schrieb:


> ein Muster-Mahnbescheid lag dem Schreiben bei.


Da ist zu vermuten, dass durch eine chaotische Büroorganisation das Formular falsch zugestellt wurde. Einfach in einem Umschlag stecken und an das zuständige Amtsgericht senden.


----------



## mars4 (14 November 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



dvill schrieb:


> Da ist zu vermuten, dass durch eine chaotische Büroorganisation das Formular falsch zugestellt wurde. Einfach in einem Umschlag stecken und an das zuständige Amtsgericht senden.



Hä, welches Formular falsch zugestellt?!


----------



## Captain Picard (14 November 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



mars4 schrieb:


> Hä, welches Formular falsch zugestellt?!





mars4 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ja, ein Muster-Mahnbescheid lag dem Schreiben bei.


Anwälte sind nicht befugt solche "Formulare"  zu versenden.


----------



## mars4 (14 November 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Anwälte sind nicht befugt solche "Formulare"  zu versenden.



Ah ok, verstehe. Danke!


----------



## dvill (14 November 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Anwälte sind nicht befugt solche "Formulare"  zu versenden.


... wenn es nur darum geht, zahlungsunwillge Kunden zu erschrecken.

Das Formular geht an das Gericht, zusammen mit dem Vorschuss, der für die Inanspruchnahme des Gerichtes anfällt. Wenn man zugunsten des Anwaltes annimmt, er habe das Formular nur an den falschen Empfänger versandt, kann man das korrigieren, indem das Formular an das zuständige Gericht weiterleitet. Das Gericht erinnert den Anwalt möglicherweise noch an die Zahlung des Vorschusses.


----------



## mars4 (14 November 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



dvill schrieb:


> ... wenn es nur darum geht, zahlungsunwillge Kunden zu erschrecken.
> 
> Das Formular geht an das Gericht, zusammen mit dem Vorschuss, der für die Inanspruchnahme des Gerichtes anfällt. Wenn man zugunsten des Anwaltes annimmt, er habe das Formular nur an den falschen Empfänger versandt, kann man das korrigieren, indem das Formular an das zuständige Gericht weiterleitet. Das Gericht erinnert den Anwalt möglicherweise noch an die Zahlung des Vorschusses.



aha, und soll ich das dann jetzt irgendwie da hin schicken? aber es ist doch ein Muster-Mahnbescheid?! Ich hätte es jetzt vorgezogen und nichts mehr unternommen.


----------



## dvill (14 November 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

Quatsch, das war nur eine nicht-unterdrückbare Phantasie. Nix machen.


----------



## Captain Picard (14 November 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



mars4 schrieb:


> aha, und soll ich das dann jetzt irgendwie da hin schicken?


gar nichts, der Fetzen Papier  ist Müll. dvill hat das ironisch gemeint


----------



## mars4 (14 November 2007)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> gar nichts, der Fetzen Papier  ist Müll. dvill hat das ironisch gemeint



ah ok,  dann tausend Dank und super, dass es so ein Forum gibt!!!


----------



## poizen (21 Januar 2008)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

Bei mir haben sie sich seit ca. 8 Wochen nicht mehr gemeldet. 
Der pseudo-Mahnbescheid war wohl die letzte "Zuckung" von denen. :sun:
Vielen Dank für eure Tips.
gruß
poiZEN


----------



## lollpop (21 Januar 2008)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

War bei mir das gleiche. Ich denke das ist ausgestanden


----------



## Sabrinchen (22 Januar 2008)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

Hallo
Ich bin neu hier, habe aber schon seit längerem bei Euch gelesen, da ich auch Opfer der smsfree24 bin.
Heute erhielt ich einen Brief vom ReA [......] mit dem Wortlaut "letztmalige Forderung".
Also, die geben einfach nicht auf. Bin mal gespannt was noch kommt.Wahrscheinlich dieser ominöse Mahnbescheid.
Hat sich jetzt eigentlich in Sachen Betrug schon was getan?.

Grüße Sabrinchen

_Name aus rechtlichen Gründen gekürzt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Januar 2008)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



Sabrinchen schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt was noch kommt.Wahrscheinlich dieser ominöse Mahnbescheid.


Höchst unwahrscheinlich. Seit Beginn der Ära der Nutzlosseitenabieter vor zwei 
Jahren wird damit gedroht. In die Tat umgesetzt wurde es so gut wie nie. 
Eher etwas in dieser Art:  
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=102121#post102121


----------



## Sabrinchen (22 Januar 2008)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

Dacht ich mir.
Achja habe versucht bei dem ReA anzurufen. Ausserhalb der Geschäftszeit ist der AB dran und während der Geschäftszeit immer besetzt. 
Schon sehr verdächtig.......


----------



## Nicko1998 (22 Januar 2008)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



Sabrinchen schrieb:


> Achja habe versucht bei dem ReA anzurufen. Ausserhalb der Geschäftszeit ist der AB dran und während der Geschäftszeit immer besetzt.


Warum willst du dort überhaupt anrufen? Das würde ich an deiner Stelle schön bleibenlassen!

Es gibt hier genug Tipps von Betroffenen, wie man verfahren sollte, wenn die Forderung unberechtigt oder strittig ist. Von Anrufen würde ich jedenfalls gänzlich absehen!


----------



## Wembley (22 Januar 2008)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



Sabrinchen schrieb:


> da ich auch Opfer der smsfree24 bin.


Da wir bei grad bei smsfree24 sind: Das schreibt die Verbraucherzentrale dazu (Stand 10.12.2007), die ja solche Anbieter abmahnt und darüber informiert.
http://www.vzbv.de/mediapics/kostenfallen_im_internet_2007.pdf


> High Level Media Ltd, London vormals Theana Ltd., London
> [noparse]www.smsfree100.de[/noparse]
> Geworben wurde mit dem Slogan: „Jetzt 100 GRATIS SMS und Preise im Wert von 5.000 € gewinnen“. Der Internetbenutzer konnte direkt von der Startseite der Website sms verschicken. Dabei war das Eingabefeld mit „SMSFREE - verschicke SMS umsonst & 140 Zeichen“ überschrieben. Darauf, dass es sich bei dem Angebot um eine Testmitgliedschaft handelt, welche sich nach 14 Tagen in ein kostenpflichtiges Abonnement mit einem Preis von 8 € pro Monat bei einer Laufzeit von 12 Monaten umwandelt, wurde ausschließlich in den AGB hingewiesen.
> *Stand: Die Abmahnung konnte bislang nicht zugestellt werden („Briefkastenfirma“).High Level Media Ltd, London war auch verantwortlich für: [noparse]www.smsfree24.de[/noparse], eine nach vergleichbarem Muster aufgebaute Internetseite.*


Soviel zu den Leuten (und deren Seriösität), die dahinterstecken. Die werden sich wohl erst nicht vor ein deutsches Gericht wagen. Vor denen braucht man sich wirklich nicht zu fürchten.


----------



## Teleton (22 Januar 2008)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



Sabrinchen schrieb:


> Dacht ich mir.
> Achja habe versucht bei dem ReA anzurufen. Ausserhalb der Geschäftszeit ist der AB dran und während der Geschäftszeit immer besetzt.
> Schon sehr verdächtig.......


Was soll daran verdächtig sein? Ein Anwalt hat selten Lust mit dem Gegner zu reden. Kostet viel zu viel Zeit, in der Zeit sind 15 individuelle Schreiben diktiert. Das kann ich daher sogar nachvollziehen. 

Aber wie Niko1998 schon sagt: Warum willst du dort überhaupt anrufen? Es ist nicht zu erwarten, dass Du ihn von Deiner Rechtsauffassung überzeugen wirst (dafür wird er auch nicht bezahlt). Halte Dich einfach an die allgemeinen Ratschläge hier und alles wird gut.


----------



## kaeti (1 April 2008)

*Top-freesms Hilfe!!*

hallo,
ich habe mich wohl bei top-freesms angemeldet. ich kann mich nur noch bedingt daran erinnern.. ich hab dann irgendwann folgende email erhalten: 




> Sie haben sich am 04.03.2008 um 09:31:37 Uhr unter der gespeicherten IP [........]
> bei dem SMS-Service (bitte folgenden Link anklicken) [noparse]www.top-freesms.com[/noparse] angemeldet.
> 
> Wie vertraglich vereinbart, berechnen wir Ihnen fuer den Versand von 100 SMS pro Monat ueber
> ...


----------



## wahlhesse (1 April 2008)

*AW: Top-freesms Hilfe!!*

Hallo,

1) Das lesen: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

2) Das schauen: http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090

Dann sollte über die weitere Vorgehensweise Klarheit herrschen.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## kaeti (1 April 2008)

*frage zu topfeesms-beitrag*

antwort auf http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=229955#post229955


ich hab die beiträge gelesen un mir gehts schon etwas besser. aber da sind noch 2 dinge, wo ich nicht so richtig weis wie sich das dann verhält...

ich habe nie eine rechnung bekommen, sondern gleich eine mahnung. auf die habe ich zwar gleich geantwortet und widerspruch eingelegt aber ich hab die nachricht blöder weise nicht gespeichert. un jetzt habe ich schon die 2. mahnung bekommen. kann sich das nachteilig für mich auswirken?

un ich habe 5 sms von dem anbieter versendet, denn die haben in der mahnung die nummern, an die ich die sms geschickt hatte mit aufgelistet und die kenne ich.


----------



## SchorschY (20 Juli 2008)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

hallo
ich bräuchte dringend hilfe

und zwar habe ich mich vor einem jahr bei "top free sms" angemeldet ohne zu wissen, dass es man dabei ein 2 jahres abo abschliest

ein paar wochen danach bekam ich dann auch die email ich solle ihnen die ersten abogebühren überweisen da sie sonst gerichtlich vorgehen werden

was ich auch leider getan habe, da ich erst ein paar monate später von solchen [........] im internet erfuhr und dass man die einfach ignorieren soll

jetzt kam eine weitere email mit der aufforderung ich solle jetzt den zweiten teil des 2 jahres abos bezahlen

was soll ich jetzt tun??
kann ich die emails einfach getrost ignorieren oder hab ich mit dem überweisen des ersten betrags dann doch dem vertrag zugestimmt?

vielen dank im vorraus


----------



## Antiscammer (20 Juli 2008)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

Es gibt kein Gesetz, mit dem durch eine einmalig erfolgte Zahlung ein unwirksames Vertragsverhältnis bestätigt wird.
Siehe auch hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## Huschel1986 (8 August 2008)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

hey ich habe das gleiche problem ich hab mich vor 1 jahr auch dort bei feel-free-sms.com angemeldet und hab es bezahlt jetzt muss ich wieder bezahlen.aber hab weder sms noch sonste was geschrieben muss ich es den da bezahlen . oder was muss ich machen bitte um hilfe


----------



## Niclas (8 August 2008)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

Hast du dich im vollen Bewußtsein und  Kenntnis, dass es sich um einen 
kostenpflichtigen Dienst handelt, angemeldet und bezahlt?


----------



## Nicko1998 (8 August 2008)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



Huschel1986 schrieb:


> hey ich habe das gleiche problem ich hab mich vor 1 jahr auch dort bei feel-free-sms.com angemeldet und hab es bezahlt jetzt muss ich wieder bezahlen.aber hab weder sms noch sonste was geschrieben muss ich es den da bezahlen . oder was muss ich machen bitte um hilfe


Guck mal grad auf das Posting von Antiscammer (direkt vor deinem)! Da kannst du alles nachlesen.


----------



## Huschel1986 (8 August 2008)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

mh naja ich hab weder gewusst das ich was bezahlen muss noch sonste was .


----------



## webwatcher (8 August 2008)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

Dann die üblichen Hinweise:

1) Das lesen:
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

Zur Frage ob eine Zahlung  das Abo automatisch verlängert
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## poizen (17 September 2008)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

Auf in die nächste Runde?
Die Damen&Herren von feel-free-sms geben einfach keine Ruhe.
nachdem jetzt über ein halbes Jahr Ruhe war und ich dachte, sie habens aufgegeben, kam eine neue Mail mit folgendem Inhalt



> Sehr geehrte(r) *********
> 
> wie Sie sich sicherlich noch erinnern, haben Sie sich am
> 
> ...



Also, nun wollen die schon für 2 Jahre die Kohle (398€) und währen sogar so kulant sich mit 49€ abzufinden *rofl*
NICHT MIT MIR! ich hab den längeren Atem...

Die geben nicht auf 

poiZEN


----------



## Eleya (18 September 2008)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

LOL ich hab heut genau dieselbe email bekommen... wird das ein rundumschlag?!

LG, Eleya


----------



## Antiscammer (20 September 2008)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

Nö, das ist eine von den üblichen Abschlußaktionen. Damit wird versucht, von hartnäckigen Zahlungsverweigerern doch noch Kohle zu kriegen, und sei es auch nur zu einem ermäßigten Betrag. 

Wenn die aber bisher nicht die immer wieder angedrohten rechtlichen Mittel ausgeschöpft haben, spricht nichts dafür, dass die nach einem halben Jahr und fünf/sechs Kasper-Mahnungen ihre leeren Drohungen wahr machen.

Diese Aktion soll nur noch ein letztes Mal auf die Tränendrüse drücken: "Ach bitte, bitte, wenigstens nur etwas Geld. Wenigstens für eine halbe Mercedes-Tankfüllung..." 

Eine Veranlassung, dem nachzukommen, sehe ich nicht.


----------



## blizzy (20 September 2008)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

Am besten mal der Kreissparkasse Peine mitteilen, wer da so zu ihren Kunden gehört.


----------



## lollpop (21 September 2008)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

Die Mail hab ich auch bekommen, aber de geht mir am Arsch vorbei!!!!!!!!


----------



## palimpalim (21 September 2008)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

ja hallo erstmal ich weiß noch garnicht ob sies schon wussten, aber ich bin neu hier. Nun ich habe das gleiche problem. nur war ich so blöd und hab damals meine nummer und das ganze eingegeben. aber meine adresse hat SD card 256-dingens nicht. ich hab mich damals schon belesen gehabt und sollte laut eines anderen forums ein einschreiben mit einem schreiben, welches ich mir aus dem internet besorgt habe, hinschicken. so tat ich dies und wurde mit einem jahr ruhe verwöhnt. ja und vorgestern oder so erhielt ich die oben gezeigte, sehr schön ausformulierte email. und habe mir ein muster in den bauch gelacht. die 49 euro sind ja ein dolles ding. ich hatte erst überlegt nur aus spaß mal hinzuschreiben aber vielleicht ist nach dem "rundumschlag", laut Eleya, endlich ruhe bei denen. ich würde die ja einsperren aber geht ja schlecht.
in diesem sinne an alle noch ungläubigen - ""die" sind pleite und brauchen geld für ne halbe tankfüllung ihres mercedeses"


----------



## Sunny9681 (23 September 2008)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

hallo zusammen 

vor ca 1 jahr, als nämlich die erste feel-free-sms-mahnung eintrudelte, habe ich angefangen in eurem forum zu lesen, weil ich echt richtig angst bekommen hab .... (also erstmal ein dickes danke für das tolle forum!!! hat mir wirklich geholfen  )

jeeedenfalls erreichte mich gerade dann auch diese total tolle mail, wo mir der 49-euro-vergleich angeboten wurde. 
- kurzer schockmoment bei mir ...... - 
dann hier reingeschaut und einigermaßen beruhigt gewesen  also wirds wohl laufen wie in der 2007er-welle, nehme ich zumindest fast an .... , 2-3 mails, mahnungen, drohungen, vllt noch n inkassobriefchen ... und das war's dann?

hat jmd schonmal/nochmal mit nem verbraucherschutz oder so geredet?? war 2007 wegen einer anderen sache mal mit einer freundin dort, selbst die meinten "och ja, viele möglichkeiten haben sie nicht, also ignorieren sie's erstmal weiter ... " machen wir das also und harren der dinge, die da kommen:wall:

grüßle an euch =)


----------



## Nixxxon1983 (23 September 2008)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

hab auch diesen 49 euro  mist nach einem jahr bekommen. echt lächerlich. haben die euch mahnnugen per post gecshickt oder per mail? weil die hatten noch meine alte addresse.


----------



## Antiscammer (23 September 2008)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

Allein die Tatsache, dass ein Jahr verstrichen ist, spricht doch schon Bände.

Die Vorgehensweise eines durchschnittlichen Unternehmens beim Eintreiben einer nichtbezahlten Forderung geht doch folgendermassen: 2, maximal 3 Mahnungen. Vielleicht ab der 2. Mahnung schon mit Inkasso oder Anwalt. Wenn dann keine Reaktion kommt: sofort Mahnbescheid. Und das ganze innerhalb weniger Wochen.
Alles andere ist doch Käse. Kein seriöser Gläubiger veranstaltet ein derartiges Kasperletheater mit fünf, sechs, sieben, acht und mehr Mahnfaselbriefen, über ein ganzes Jahr verteilt, um dann nach einem ganzen Jahr nochmal so einen lächerlichen "Bettel-Vergleich" zu einem reduzierten Betrag anzubieten.
Das macht normalerweise kein Mensch. Sondern nur jemand, der weiß, dass er sowieso vor Gericht die Forderung niemals wird durchsetzen können.
Weil die Forderung haltlos ist. Wieso würden die sonst so einen lächerlichen "Vergleich" anbieten?

Daher auch dieses Kasperletheater. Das hat Methode.
Es handelt sich um eine schlichte mathematisch-statistische Grenzwertrechnung. Dieser ganze Mahnschmonz wird solange durchgezogen, bis nach der zwölften Mahnung die Wahrscheinlichkeit gegen Null geht, dass jemand, der bisher hartnäckig nicht gezahlt hat, sich dann doch noch "erweichen" lässt und zahlt.
Vorher wird nicht aufgehört. Solange die Kosten für Porto, Papier, Toner, Personal etc. geringer sind als das hereingepresste Geld, wird weitergemahnt. Ohne jede Betrachtung irgendwelcher Einsprüche o.a., mit der Sturheit eines Panzers.
Zum krönenden Abschluss wird dann halt nochmal auf die Tränendrüse gedrückt: "ach, bittebitte, die Leasingraten für den AMG sind aber auch so sauteuer, die Dulcinella braucht schon wieder nen neues Edeltäschchen, die Miete für das Luxusappartement drückt auch ganz ordentlich. Haben Sie doch Erbarmen mit einem armen Abzocker. Nur ein bißchen Kohle, und dann lassen wir Sie auch zufrieden..." :scherzkeks:


----------



## deToto (24 September 2008)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

Na toll, jetzt geht die Kacke wieder los. Meine Freundin hat gestern auch so ne Mahnung bekommen.....was für ein vergleich.....meine Freundin geht wieder die Pumpe und hat schiss. Vor allem, warum macht Feel Free das jetzt wieder? Vor einem Jahr haben wir ja schon richtige Post vom Inkasso Büro bekommen, sogar mit einem richtigen Muster eines Mahnbesscheids.....

Soll man da nochmal ma bei dem Verbraucherschutz anrufen?  Ich würde ja gar nicht auf den Kram reagieren.

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## bernhard (24 September 2008)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



deToto schrieb:


> meine Freundin geht wieder die Pumpe und hat schiss. Vor allem, warum macht Feel Free das jetzt wieder?


Genau deshalb.

Als nächstes droht der böse Wolf im Kasperle-Mahndroh-Theater.


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 April 2013)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> *Zum Beispiel eben "meinen" Straftatbestand "Rechnungslegungsbetrug", basierend beispielsweise auf dem dänischen Verbraucherschutz*
> (_Das Gericht stimmte (der Ansicht) zu, dass eine Rechnung irreführend sei, wenn sie beim Empfänger den Eindruck erweckt, er oder sie wäre zur Zahlung verpflichtet, selbst wenn dies nicht zutrifft _)
> (Hier: Verbraucherminsterium Dänemark vs. Nordic Media, zitiert nach der Studie des Bundesministeriums für Verbraucherschutz, siehe hier)
> 
> Ein solches Vorgehen müsste strafbar sein, wenn dem Rechnungssteller die Unberechtigtheit der Forderung bekannt ist - was für nahezu *alle* Abofallen gegeben ist. Es kann ja mal jemand einen entsprechenden Gesetzesentwurf vorlegen. Eine solche Petition würde ich sofort unterzeichnen. Die Juristen der Verbraucherzentralen haben sich dazu ja vielleicht schon Gedanken gemacht, oder?


 
dazu:


> Ist eine auf Abschluss eines entgeltlichen Abonnementsvertrages gerichtete Angebotsseite im Internet allein darauf angelegt, einen - wenn auch nur kleinen - Teil der Verbraucher über die Kostenpflichtigkeit des Angebots zu täuschen (sog. "Abofalle"), ist die Geltendmachung vermeintlicher Forderungen, die sich aus Anmeldungen über diese Seite ergeben sollen, unlauter; dies gilt auch für die Tätigkeit eines zu diesem Zweck eingeschalteten Inkassounternehmens, wenn das Inkassounternehmen über den der vermeintlichen Forderung zugrunde liegenden Sachverhalt informiert ist.


(OLG Frankfurt)


----------

